# *~*~*The Bag collection in Traveler's closet *~*~*



## travelerscloset

Happy to have found tPF where I get to share my interest over all things nice with lovely and wonderful ladies.  I love you all!  

I'm not a designer clothes and shoes person and is just a "shirt and shorts" kind of girl in most days.  What I DO LOVE are my bags and jewelries!!!  I don't have a big collection  but they are enough to spruce up an otherwise dull me, lol.  

I literally 'travel' and run around so most of my bags and jewelries must also be sturdy enough to keep up with the pace or they will end all mangled up  I also have a few girly pieces for those nicey-nicey occassions 

Now I share with you my  bag collection...


----------



## travelerscloset

First off, a group shot...


----------



## travelerscloset

The entire family...


----------



## travelerscloset

... solo and group shots coming soon...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

nice collection can't wait to see more pic's


----------



## Shoebaglady

Beautiful collection and so varied!  you have most of the bags on my personal wish list!:worthy:


----------



## lvsweetness

oh lovely! what's that balenciaga i see?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *SPOILEDROYALTY*! I hope you enjoy the individual photos 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> nice collection can't wait to see more pic's


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Shoebaglady*  


Shoebaglady said:


> Beautiful collection and so varied! you have most of the bags on my personal wish list!:worthy:


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *lvsweetness*  I only have 2 Bals and I love them dearly! 





lvsweetness said:


> oh lovely! what's that balenciaga i see?


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wallets...*

Mini Giorgio Armani clutch, Fossil x 2, Gucci x 3, Mini Braun Buffel





Mini Giorgio Armani stamped croc clutch





Mini Braun Buffel





Fossil convertible clutch, Fossil Long Wallet, Fossil Gold Coin purse


----------



## travelerscloset

*Some evening clutches...*






I love the detail on this one... I purchased it in Vietnam





A vintage metal clutch with mother of pearl... so tiny but with many compartments...


----------



## travelerscloset

*The Bags...*

I present here solo, group and mod shots.  Pardon the mod shots (lol) that's how I look when I'm at home.  I just wanted to share how the bag will look like on a 5'3'' like me... 

My first ever leather bag from The Sak


----------



## travelerscloset

Toscano Italy which I use as a laptop bag


----------



## travelerscloset

Le Sportsac that served as a diaper bag.









Le Sportsac that I use on family outings when I'm sure we'll be wet and dirty...


----------



## travelerscloset

DKNY purse which was a gift from officemates...


----------



## travelerscloset

Gucci GG Canvas, D ring 





... with the wallets...


----------



## travelerscloset

Coach Bleeker... super sturdy!


----------



## travelerscloset

Louis Vuitton lot...





LV Monogram Saumur 35









LV Monogram Neverfull MM









LV Monogram Juene Fille PM


----------



## travelerscloset

Local labels: Fino and Jose





Fino with leather and canvas





Jose in tan leather


----------



## travelerscloset

Chloe Paraty Black Medium


----------



## travelerscloset

Polo Ralph Lauren Vintage Bags lot...


----------



## travelerscloset

Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Travel/Duffle Bag









Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Cross body









Polo Ralph Lauren Tartan Boston









Polo Ralph Lauren Tartan Travel Bag


----------



## travelerscloset

Massimo Dutti Stamped Croc Dark Brown Bag Large... beautiful and super sturdy!!! Went around the world with me as my hand carry (laptop and all!) and the handles are still in intact!


----------



## travelerscloset

Chanel x 2 (I wish to have more...)





Chanel Black 2.55 lamb skin









Chanel Vintage... gift from MIL


----------



## travelerscloset

Hermes Herbag Cabas 2 in 1


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff lot.... my current obssession! 




... not in the above picture is the MAC Fire Engine which is with my sister now.

My first Rebecca Minkoff... Morning After Bag in Charcoal Patent





Reposting a mod shot from shared in another thread...


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Grey Quilted Swing









Rebecca Minkoff Navy Luxe MAC with Signature hardware









Rebecca Minkoff Black Quilted Patent MAC with Signature hardware


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Matinee (my RM favorite)





Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee





Re-posting a mod shot shared in another thread...





Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Matinee





Re-posting a mod shot shared in another thread...


----------



## travelerscloset

Balenciaga lot.... (I summon more to come!!!) 





Balenciaga City 2011 Vieux Rose with GGH









Balenciaga Work 2009 Black with RH


----------



## travelerscloset

*That's all FOR NOW  I will update the thread as soon as new pieces come in *


----------



## AstaK.

Very nice collection! I loved those vintage Laurens and modelling pictures are allways exiting


----------



## Nectarine25

Thanks for the modeling pics *travelers*! Now me thinks MAC is a must  Love your collection, didn't know you already snagged another Bal bag


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *AstaK*.  These types of Laurens are such a classic  
I like your signature! Is he really your pet?  Cool! 



AstaK. said:


> Very nice collection! I loved those vintage Laurens and modelling pictures are allways exiting


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Nectarine*  Yes, the MAC is a must have!
The new-to-me Bal Work came just this week.  I wanted to have a bigger size Bal I can use for work.  The leather on this one is TDF!



Nectarine25 said:


> Thanks for the modeling pics *travelers*! Now me thinks MAC is a must  Love your collection, didn't know you already snagged another Bal bag


----------



## Elsie87

Very very nice collection; so many fabulous bags! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Awww... Thanks Elsie! Your collection is one of my fave! Those chanels and vintage clothes are TDF! Congrats on the new Blog! Will definitely follow 



Elsie87 said:


> Very very nice collection; so many fabulous bags! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh... Thanks Elsie! Your collection is one of my fave! Those chanels and vintage finds are TDF!  Congratulations on the new blog  will definitely follow


Elsie87 said:


> Very very nice collection; so many fabulous bags! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> Oh... Thanks Elsie! Your collection is one of my fave! Those chanels and vintage finds are TDF!  Congratulations on the new blog  will definitely follow


 
That's very sweet, thank you!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nice collection


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you MrsTGreen 


MrsTGreen said:


> Nice collection


----------



## Karilove

Very nice collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Karilove  *


Karilove said:


> Very nice collection!


----------



## pointe1134

Wow-Really great collection! LOVEEEEE those Laurens! You have such versatility and they all look so fabulous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you for appreciating my collection *pointe!  *
Those Laurens are hard to find beauties  I'm still searching for more 



pointe1134 said:


> Wow-Really great collection! LOVEEEEE those Laurens! You have such versatility and they all look so fabulous!


----------



## alkayed

Love your collection !!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *alkayed*! 


alkayed said:


> Love your collection !!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

beautiful collection *Traveler*!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you disco! 



discoAMOUR said:


> beautiful collection *Traveler*!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I will comment on the bags in a moment but I absolutely die for your white polo dress!!! Me want now, grrrr.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

travelerscloset said:


> Chloe Paraty Black Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travelerscloset said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga lot.... (I summon more to come!!!)
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City 2011 Vieux Rose with GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Work 2009 Black with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with these bags. I am so glad that you modeled them for us because I want a Bal city because of it's size but when I saw you with the city I thought, wow, it's actually a good sized bag but then I thought, wait, maybe she's really petite and it just looks big on her. (I am 5'7 and a size 12).
> 
> I actually like the RM bags as well. I might have to look into some.
Click to expand...


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi there! Thanks for liking my shirt-dress. I didn't expect it will be noticed.  I do like these shirt-dresses - it comes in different colors and I can wear it every where.

Wow! We have the same taste in bags! For the Balenciaga, I bought the City first.  I later realized that it is too small for my day-to-day stuff so I carry her mostly on days when I know I wouldn't need to tote a lot of stuff.  

And so, I decided to get a Work as a bigger Bal bag.  The thing with the Work is that it doesn't have long shoulder strap. There is another Bal style - the Velo - that is I think as long as the City but taller and with a long shoulder strap... I'm eyeing the Velo as a next purchase.

Oh! You will love RM! It can become addicting when you get your first  So many beautiful colors and the leathers are TDF, too! 

Btw, I love your dogs in your signature! They are sooo adorable!!!!

Thanks again! 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Chloe Paraty Black Medium
> Balenciaga City 2011 Vieux Rose with GGH
> Balenciaga Work 2009 Black with RH
> 
> I am in love with these bags. I am so glad that you modeled them for us because I want a Bal city because of it's size but when I saw you with the city I thought, wow, it's actually a good sized bag but then I thought, wait, maybe she's really petite and it just looks big on her. (I am 5'7 and a size 12).
> 
> I actually like the RM bags as well. I might have to look into some.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

travelerscloset said:


> Hi there! Thanks for liking my shirt-dress. I didn't expect it will be noticed.  I do like these shirt-dresses - it comes in different colors and I can wear it every where.
> 
> Wow! We have the same taste in bags! For the Balenciaga, I bought the City first.  I later realized that it is too small for my day-to-day stuff so I carry her mostly on days when I know I wouldn't need to tote a lot of stuff.
> 
> And so, I decided to get a Work as a bigger Bal bag.  The thing with the Work is that it doesn't have long shoulder strap. There is another Bal style - the Velo - that is I think as long as the City but taller and with a long shoulder strap... I'm eyeing the Velo as a next purchase.
> 
> Oh! You will love RM! It can become addicting when you get your first  So many beautiful colors and the leathers are TDF, too!
> 
> Btw, I love your dogs in your signature! They are sooo adorable!!!!
> 
> Thanks again!



Thank you soooooo much for your insight! Your way too sweet to do that. I can't wait to investigate the Velo!

And thanks on commenting on my boyos. They are my babes; love them, and I appreciate you noticing.


----------



## travelerscloset

Good luck on your hunt for the perfect Balenciaga! Really, the fun is in the hunt! 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thank you soooooo much for your insight! Your way too sweet to do that. I can't wait to investigate the Velo!
> 
> And thanks on commenting on my boyos. They are my babes; love them, and I appreciate you noticing.


----------



## Eva1991

I LOVE your collection!!! Especially that vintage Chanel!!! Such a nice MIL!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Eva*! The vintage Chanel is such a beauty - the hardware is amazing, the leather is excellent  I'm so lucky MIL decided to hand her down to me. 


Eva1991 said:


> I LOVE your collection!!! Especially that vintage Chanel!!! Such a nice MIL!!!


----------



## Tasi

I am loving your Bal and Chanel collection!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

travelerscloset said:


> Good luck on your hunt for the perfect Balenciaga! Really, the fun is in the hunt!



Thanks - off to hunting.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Tasi*  
I see in your signature that you've ticked off all of them! Wow! I'd love to see photos of your collection!



Tasi said:


> I am loving your Bal and Chanel collection!


----------



## asianjade

I love all the beautiful mod shots...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *asianjade*! 
I think I over did trying to have a straight face in the mod shots. DH took the photos and he was joking around the whole time  



asianjade said:


> I love all the beautiful mod shots...


----------



## vesna

great collection, amazing photos, love Bal work, such an amazing size and leather


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm just waiting for my Blue/Brown Basketweave Rebecca Minkoff MAB and that's if for now.... well at least perhaps for a couple of months.  My future photos will feature my bags and jewelries as I wear them while I go about day to day routine....


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm on my last week of maternity leave so I try to do as much errands as I can before going back to work.  Today I went to the mall to buy my new born his christening clothes.  With me is my black Balenciaga work.


----------



## travelerscloset

I wore my diamond earrings, ring and tennis bracelets.


----------



## travelerscloset

My DH and I went around the mall for a while.  Btw, DH knows about tPF already.  He has gamely agreed to take candid shots of me and my bags whenever we go out... and so here I was at ESPRIT checking out their display bags...





Went to WAREHOUSE to try a blouse but decided that I wouldn't buy any clothes for now as I will soon go back to the gym to lose some weight....


----------



## travelerscloset

Here is what we bought for my son... it is a baby version of the traditional Filipino attire the "barong tagalog"


----------



## jasongoh

niceeee!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *jason*!  


jasongoh said:


> niceeee!!!!


----------



## vesna

travelerscloset said:


> My DH and I went around the mall for a while. Btw, DH knows about tPF already. He has gamely agreed to take candid shots of me and my bags whenever we go out... and so here I was at ESPRIT checking out their display bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to WAREHOUSE to try a blouse but decided that I wouldn't buy any clothes for now as I will soon go back to the gym to lose some weight....


 
you are killing me with this bag !!!  And congrats on a great husband !


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *vesna*! The Bal work is really a beauty: for work and play 
Yes, DH is game with my bag quirks 



vesna said:


> you are killing me with this bag !!! And congrats on a great husband !


----------



## travelerscloset

It was my son's baptism last Sunday and my RM Grey Quilted Swing was best for the occassion...






With my son and DH...





With my sisters...


----------



## travelerscloset

The jewelries I wore...


----------



## jmimiru

Your baby is so cute, he's sleeping everywhere! I love your balenciaga and gucci bags, but especially your vieux rose bal bag  

I'm unsure if I want to get a balenciaga bag myself at the moment. I'm not a 'hand' bag person, because my first hand bag was from Guess. With all their fancy stuff on the bag, including my own stuffs, the bag was really annoying & heavy to carry around. 

Do you find your balenciaga bag heavy at times :\?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for stopping by jmimiru! Yeah, he slept during the whole ceremony.

The vieux rose can get heavy but since it has the long shoulder strap, I can comfortably wear it in the shoulder.  For the Work, I don't find it heavy and since I'm just 5'3", I can comfortably slip it in my shoulders too.

I think you should give balenciaga a try  she's a lovely bag...



jmimiru said:


> Your baby is so cute, he's sleeping everywhere! I love your balenciaga and gucci bags, but especially your vieux rose bal bag
> 
> I'm unsure if I want to get a balenciaga bag myself at the moment. I'm not a 'hand' bag person, because my first hand bag was from Guess. With all their fancy stuff on the bag, including my own stuffs, the bag was really annoying & heavy to carry around.
> 
> Do you find your balenciaga bag heavy at times :\?


----------



## travelerscloset

I went out awhile ago to do some errands with my Rebecca Minkoff Luxe Nave Morning After Clutch...


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute look; you look great!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Elsie. *A compliment from you is a big deal to me! I so love your style!


Elsie87 said:


> ^Cute look; you look great!


----------



## Elsie87

^


----------



## travelerscloset

Needed to buy Halloween costumes for the kids.  I was all dressed up already when my DH arrived from the post office with my new-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Blue/Brown Basketweave MAB...  As soon as I opened the box (and removed all the stuffing & spritzing some sanitizer inside), I dunked in my bag organizer with all my stuff in to her new nest. I rubbed her with some leather cleaner/conditioner and I can almost feel her heave a sigh of relief that she is in her new home.

A couple of shots before going out the house...










waited awhile for DH to jumped into the car...





insider the dressign room after the kids finished fitting their clothes





and while paying at the cashier...





she ate with us at KFC...










not bad for a bag that has issues...


----------



## travelerscloset

I wore these accessories with the RM Blue/Brown Basketweave.

Handmade earrings I bought in Singapore...





Monet bracelet that I have never worn because she doesn't match any of my accessories... now she has a new partner...


----------



## Elsie87

Very nice bag, fab jewelry and cute pics!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Elsie


----------



## travelerscloset

I so enjoy seeing you ladies mix match your bags with scarves, shoes and clothes.  I haven't been bitten by the shoe and clothes bug so I don't see myself sharing any pictures of those... BUT... I did say that I love jewelries, right? I'm somewhat OC and one of my quirks is that I want the hw of my bags to match with my jewelries 
And so, I will share with you some of my jewelry babies!


----------



## travelerscloset

When I visit a country, I try to buy a piece of jewelry as a souvenir....


----------



## travelerscloset

First is my birthstone, _*AMETHYST*_

In silver from Thailand.  It was my first time to fly overseas and I just realized that this is my first jewelry bought from abroad.





In yellow gold. Gift from MIL 





With diamond in white gold from Taiwan.





also from Taiwan





in yellow gold a gift to myself, 8.4 ctw Amethyst with Diamonds and Sapphires










technically not an "Amethyst" but is called one.  16.7ctw Green Amethyst pendant with Diamonds


----------



## travelerscloset

*STAR SAPPHIRE*

It was so hard to find one that is nicely set.  With Diamonds in white gold. I found this one in a local jeweler.


----------



## travelerscloset

*RUBY*

set in yellow gold. A gift from MIL.


----------



## travelerscloset

*OPAL*

Where else to buy but from Australia.  Tear drop shape earrings in yellow gold.  





pendant with Diamonds set in yellow gold


----------



## travelerscloset

*BLUE DIAMOND*

Round shaped Diamonds surrounding eight princess cut Blue enhanced Diamonds approx 2.8 ctw


----------



## travelerscloset

*TOURMALINE*

Round shaped Diamonds surrounding a 1.12 ctw Pink Tourmaline


----------



## travelerscloset

*TOPAZ*

with Diamonds in white gold


----------



## travelerscloset

*PERIDOT*

with Diamonds set in yellow gold


----------



## travelerscloset

*MOONSTONE*

in Silver





bought this in Italy... the heart and ball Moonstone are hypnotic


----------



## travelerscloset

Lucky charms from China


----------



## travelerscloset

*AMBER*


----------



## travelerscloset

*TURQOISE*


----------



## travelerscloset

*QUARTZ*

Reticulated Quartz in silver from Malaysia





Smokey Quartz in silver


----------



## travelerscloset

*CHALCEDONY*

in Silver from Singapore





I'm not sure if the yellow stone is Chalcedony, too.  In silver with Amethyst


----------



## travelerscloset

*A MEDLEY OF COLORED STONES! *

Handmade from a lovely seller in Singapore


----------



## travelerscloset

*MOTHER OF PEARL*

in silver from Thailand





gift from MIL


----------



## travelerscloset

*SOLAR CELL - not a gemstone but COLORED! *

An interesting set I bought in an exhibition in Germany.  I should have bought more...


----------



## travelerscloset

*That's it for my gemstones....*


----------



## travelerscloset

*... Now I'd like to share with you some of my vintage (and not so vintage) finds...*

One must have a pair of CHANEL earrings...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Egyptian inspired...* (one of my fave)


----------



## travelerscloset

*GOLDETTE*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Copper mica cabochon bracelet necklace earrings set*


----------



## travelerscloset

*CINER*


----------



## travelerscloset

*TRIFARI*


----------



## travelerscloset

*ANNE KLEIN*


----------



## travelerscloset

*MONET*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My other unstamped beauties....*


----------



## discoAMOUR

OMG LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! Especially the cross with light pink stone, the HUGE globe-like Pearl ring, the amethyst and green amethyst pieces, the pink tourmaline stine is hell pretty! I love it all! Thanks so much for posting!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Fabulous jewelry; very unique too! Love it!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *disco*!  I hope I find an interesting aquamarine piece.



discoAMOUR said:


> OMG LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! Especially the cross with light pink stone, the HUGE globe-like Pearl ring, the amethyst and green amethyst pieces, the pink tourmaline stine is hell pretty! I love it all! Thanks so much for posting!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Elsie*. 



Elsie87 said:


> Fabulous jewelry; very unique too! Love it!


----------



## travelerscloset

night out with siblings with my RM RBBW


----------



## travelerscloset

mod shot by a camel! 





was carrying my RM Charcoal Patent MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

back to work after my long maternity leave...










all geared up with my Hermes 2-in-1 cabas and RM BQP


----------



## travelerscloset

RM Charcoal Patent kept me company in the salon


----------



## travelerscloset

Balenciaga Vieux Rose waiting with me in a food chain


----------



## travelerscloset

My RL and RM Glazed Almond Mattie went with me to work


----------



## luxylady

really gorgeous.  you have a fantastic and varied collection.  i loved the ralph lauren travel bags.  i travel lots too so am always looking for stylish, good looking but sturdy bags.  just recently got a bric's carry on but i put so much in it was too heavy!

the color of that peachy balenciaga bag is amazing.  me too summoning more bbags!  and minkoff.  she was actually one of my very first in my collection.

thanks for sharing.  enjoyed seeing all.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *luxylady* for appreciating my collection 
I love the ralph lauren bags too... they way they are constructed looks like they will out live me   stylish and sturdy! 
Hmmm, i'm not familiar yet with bric and check them out in ebay - it has beautiful classic styles!

The old rose balenciaga city is my very first balenciaga and she carried with her the bag bug that got me crazy searching for more... my bag hunt led me to tPF where I discovered RM and the rest is history... I never realized I could be this hooked to a designer.  It's all good and I'm having fun and I it's also amazing to meet wonderful ladies that shares common love for all things nice 



luxylady said:


> really gorgeous. you have a fantastic and varied collection. i loved the ralph lauren travel bags. i travel lots too so am always looking for stylish, good looking but sturdy bags. just recently got a bric's carry on but i put so much in it was too heavy!
> 
> the color of that peachy balenciaga bag is amazing. me too summoning more bbags! and minkoff. she was actually one of my very first in my collection.
> 
> thanks for sharing. enjoyed seeing all.


----------



## travelerscloset

busy day ahead....


----------



## Elsie87

^Fab! Bags after my own heart! 

You look great!


----------



## anika01

hi TC! 
just dropping by your thread... love love your bal GH!! it's gorg!!!


----------



## chaomiu

What a beautiful collection  Especially loving your Bal, RM and Chanel bags!
You also have many amazing jewelries..your mod and family pics are absolutely fabulous!! I really enjoyed going through your thread. Thank you for sharing the precious pics and lovely stories =)


----------



## travelerscloset

Love you *Elsie* -- my cyber style guru!!!


Elsie87 said:


> ^Fab! Bags after my own heart!
> You look great!


 
Thanks anika! 


anika01 said:


> hi TC!
> just dropping by your thread... love love your bal GH!! it's gorg!!!


 
You're so sweet *chaomiu*!  Thanks  please stop by once in a while for more...


chaomiu said:


> What a beautiful collection  Especially loving your Bal, RM and Chanel bags!
> You also have many amazing jewelries..your mod and family pics are absolutely fabulous!! I really enjoyed going through your thread. Thank you for sharing the precious pics and lovely stories =)


----------



## travelerscloset

TGIF! 11.11.11 with my LV Saumur


----------



## pinay28

travelerscloset said:


> Balenciaga lot.... (I summon more to come!!!)


Yummy Bals!  Which is better: City or Work?


----------



## mlag724

luxylady said:


> really gorgeous. you have a fantastic and varied collection. i loved the ralph lauren travel bags. i travel lots too so am always looking for stylish, good looking but sturdy bags. just recently got a bric's carry on but i put so much in it was too heavy!
> 
> the color of that peachy balenciaga bag is amazing. me too summoning more bbags! and minkoff. she was actually one of my very first in my collection.
> 
> thanks for sharing. enjoyed seeing all.


 Love the bag in your avatar. Please give more details of what it is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## travelerscloset

Tough question   I'm leaning towards Work because I usually carry a lot of stuff.  But different size, different needs... I just recently reseved a city in chevre leather and I'm so excited!  I don't have one in chevre yet so, I'm totally hyped!  



pinay28 said:


> Yummy Bals!  Which is better: City or Work?


----------



## pinay28

travelerscloset said:


> Tough question   I'm leaning towards Work because I usually carry a lot of stuff.  But different size, different needs... I just recently reseved a city in chevre leather and I'm so excited!  I don't have one in chevre yet so, I'm totally hyped!



Yeah both looks nice!  What if I'll use it at the office? I work in Events/ Hospitality. Which do you think is more suitable for work? I want one in anthracite.


----------



## luxylady

mlag724 said:


> Love the bag in your avatar. Please give more details of what it is. Thanks in advance.


hi mlag

bag in my avatar is either the dior or miss dior cannage bag.  i don't dare research it too much because i will have to buy it and i am also banned until next year.  
i have been wanting this bag for a long time and it's my next big purchase.  i just keep getting derailed by all the other beautiful bags in the world.  
Last year for my birthday I went to the Dior shop in Geneva, Switzerland and bought myself something affordable... a beautiful little butterfly ring.  But in 2012 for my (gulp) 50th birthday, it's the bag for sure.  I have to buy something to offset the pain of the birthday right?


----------



## cone2010

bery bery nice


----------



## travelerscloset

For the office, you'll get a lot of mileage on the Work because you can throw in document folders in there or your laptop (as I do)... wow, a Work anthracite would be super nice!  A neutral color with a gorgeous twist!
What hardware would you prefer on your anthra?



pinay28 said:


> Yeah both looks nice!  What if I'll use it at the office? I work in Events/ Hospitality. Which do you think is more suitable for work? I want one in anthracite.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you for stopping by *cone2010 *


cone2010 said:


> bery bery nice


----------



## travelerscloset

had a quick lunch with friends and my Viuex Rose City...






I wore these accessories...
Monet earrings





Stackable rings from Accessories...


----------



## travelerscloset

after lunch DH and I brought the kids out for some r&r with my grey quilted RM Swing...





RM Swing with my diaper bag...


----------



## travelerscloset

*ME: (Laughing)* Uhm... honey can you please fold your leg? Your foot is showing in my mod shot
*DH: (Teasing) *only if you take mod shots with my back-pack!





*DH: (still at it)* Tomorrow morning you wont see that mirror anymore...
LOL! I love the big guy... here's the picture without the foot





at the office...


----------



## susiana

DJ... You are back in action!
Love all your stunning collections..!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks Anna Let's catch up sometime!  Let me know when you're free 



susiana said:


> DJ... You are back in action!
> Love all your stunning collections..!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

my latest addition to the Rebecca Minkoff collection.... Purple Haze Zip MAM.
I love her!


----------



## MAGJES

What a great variety in your collection!  I especially love the RMs and Bals!!

The picture of you with sisters and son is gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *MAGS*! 
You are my RM ! Yours is my dream RM collection! :worthy: 
I'm in love with your old schools but they are now so HTF 


MAGJES said:


> What a great variety in your collection! I especially love the RMs and Bals!!
> 
> The picture of you with sisters and son is gorgeous!


----------



## Ilgin

travelerscloset said:


> It was my son's baptism last Sunday and my RM Grey Quilted Swing was best for the occassion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my son and DH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sisters...


 
You have an *ADORABLE *family and I really enjoyed your collection of bags and accessories, especially  over the Chanel 2.55 and Bals! Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Ilgin*! I'm hoping to add more Chanels and Balenciagas... just can't get over my RM obssession yet  
I love your avatar and signature! So chic 


Ilgin said:


> You have an *ADORABLE *family and I really enjoyed your collection of bags and accessories, especially  over the Chanel 2.55 and Bals! Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## artsygirl

travelerscloset said:


> *Egyptian inspired...* (one of my fave)



Love this Egyptian inspired bracelet!!! And of course your Bbags!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *artsygirl*! She's my fave bracelet too!  
I have a 07 Pine Bal arriving in December and I'm so excited already. 


artsygirl said:


> Love this Egyptian inspired bracelet!!! And of course your Bbags!


----------



## artsygirl

Lucky you! 07 pine...I will have to google this colour cause I dont know it. Can't wait to see ur reveal of it!


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM's first day at work...

Basking at the morning sun 






... sitting at her designated place at work...





... borrowed my chair for awhile...





... went to the lady's before heading home...


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

Haven't done a reveal in the Bal Sub-forum  it might just be my first


artsygirl said:


> Lucky you! 07 pine...I will have to google this colour cause I dont know it. Can't wait to see ur reveal of it!


 
Thank you **


BAL_Fanatic said:


> Gorgeous collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh my goodness! 
I started buying Rebecca Minkoff last July and these are the pieces I have accumulated in the order that I have purchased them:
1) Matinee Glazed Almond
2) MAB Charcoal Patent
3) MAC Black Quilted Patent with Signature hardware
4) MAC Navy Luxe with Signature hardware
5) Pearlized Grey Quilted Swing
6) Matinee Wine
7) MAB Royal Blue/Brown Basketweave
8) MAM Purple Haze Zip
9) MAM Black/white straw (in transit)
10) MAM Dark Red (will arrive before Xmas)
11) Matinee Teal (in transit)

The first MAC I bought in Fire Engine, I already gave to my sister.
The new Almond swing will be my xmas gift to MIL. 
I want another MAB 

addict?... no? ... yes? ... noh? lol! Crazy me


----------



## monicaw

travelerscloset said:


> First off, a group shot...


great collection!!


----------



## jaqvitalicio

Nice balenciaga color


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *monicaw*! 


monicaw said:


> great collection!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *jaqvitalicio*! She looks prettier IRL 


jaqvitalicio said:


> Nice balenciaga color


----------



## travelerscloset

Catching up on my photo sharing backlog 

RM Charcoal Patent MAB


----------



## travelerscloset

RM Wine Matinee


----------



## travelerscloset

Balenciaga 09 Black Work


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Pearlized Grey Quilted Swing for today...


----------



## ivonna

Love your bags and your jewellery! Big congrats! Thank you for all the mod shots!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *ivonna*! 


ivonna said:


> Love your bags and your jewellery! Big congrats! Thank you for all the mod shots!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> RM Wine Matinee


 
LOVE this!


----------



## milo89

nice


----------



## birds

lots stuff~~


----------



## travelerscloset

so much *Elsie, milo* & *birds*!!! 


Elsie87 said:


> LOVE this!


 


milo89 said:


> nice


 


birds said:


> lots stuff~~


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Black and White Straw MAM...


----------



## travelerscloset

Carrying Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

...another shot with RM PH Zip MAM...


----------



## travelerscloset

Rocking Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Matinee...


----------



## travelerscloset

... the latest arrival... one of my HG: Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Espresso Matinee! The leather is out of this world!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

RM Matinee trio...


----------



## travelerscloset

... first day under to work!


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm waiting for these beauties to arrive:

1. Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM
2. Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM
3. Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Brown Basket Weave MAB
4. Balenciaga 07 Pine City

... and that's the end of my 2011 bag hiatus!!!   I'm so excited what goodies are instore for me in 2012!!! resents


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM and Teal iPhone case came home with Anika...she bought these for me in the last NY RM SS


----------



## travelerscloset

...penultimate working day in 2011 with Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM...


----------



## travelerscloset

... the much awaited date with Anika! I was with my Balenciaga Vieux Rose City and she was with Perf Canard City!


----------



## travelerscloset

... the holidays must have slowed down shipping and release of these babies... I can't wait to get my hands on them!!!

1. Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM
2. Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Brown Basket Weave MAB
3. Balenciaga 07 Pine City


----------



## travelerscloset

*It has been a crazy Nov/Dec! I love each and every piece I have amassed and there are a couple more on their way.*

*... I was too slow to nab an earlier listing and was lucky to have this beauty from a lovely tPFer - Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM (Nov 3)*






*... bought this as I was inspired by scoobiesmomma's mod shots - Rebecca Minkoff Black and White Straw MAM (Nov 11)*





*... I almost fell off the sofa when this beauty popped up in eBay - Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Espresso Matinee (Nov 29)*






*...came home with Anika from the NY SS - Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM & Teal phone case (Dec 29)*






*... should be in the post office by now...can't wait to retrieve them after the new year!*

*- Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM *
*- Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Brown Basket Weave MAB (this one from another lovely tPFer)*
*- Balenciaga 2007 Pine City*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff's Morning After Bag Mini has captured my heart lately...I tried but couldn't pass up on these beauties:*
*Purple Haze Zip,* *Black and White Straw and **Dark Red...*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Lovely additions.


----------



## More bags

travelerscloset said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Black and White Straw MAM...





travelerscloset said:


> Carrying Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM



Gorgeous collection with excellent variety! Thanks for sharing the pics, especially the mod pics. I love seeing how people wear and style their bags/outfits. These two pics are great, the second for the fierce outfit and the first for the safety sticker on your hard hat. I work in a profession with an emphasis on safety, too! You are one chic mama! Congratulations on your beautiful son. I recently returned to work after my second maternity leave - you look fantastic.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *Alex Spoils Me*! Happy New Year!!!! 


> Lovely additions.


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! Thanks for the compliment  I'm not very particular about clothes brands.  So long as the style suits my lifestyle and is "different" I'd put it on! 
High-five on safety!!!
Congratulations on your new baby!



More bags said:


> Gorgeous collection with excellent variety! Thanks for sharing the pics, especially the mod pics. I love seeing how people wear and style their bags/outfits. These two pics are great, the second for the fierce outfit and the first for the safety sticker on your hard hat. I work in a profession with an emphasis on safety, too! You are one chic mama! Congratulations on your beautiful son. I recently returned to work after my second maternity leave - you look fantastic.


----------



## travelerscloset

*My Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Basketweave MAB has arrived *


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ooh so smooshy. Love that.


----------



## travelerscloset

It is! Like a puddle of melted chocolate!
Btw, your "location" is quite familiar... I'm kind of there too! lol!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ooh so smooshy. Love that.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

travelerscloset said:


> It is! Like a puddle of melted chocolate!
> Btw, your "location" is quite familiar... I'm kind of there too! lol!



Yeah. I hate the cold and prefer city living which I am living in neither. Booo.


----------



## lovebagsalot

lovely!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *love*!


lovebagsalot said:


> lovely!


----------



## travelerscloset

Bought this during the holidays from a lovely Bonanza seller. This will be my 3rd Bal and my first in chevre leather.  Now I know what they mean when they say "buttery soft"! 

*Balenciaga 07 Pine City*


----------



## princepreston

Wow, love the vintage Ralph Lauren and Chanel! Also the pinkish Balenciaga!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *princepreston*!  


princepreston said:


> Wow, love the vintage Ralph Lauren and Chanel! Also the pinkish Balenciaga!


----------



## ivonna

Love all the new additions travelerscloset!


----------



## asianjade

Fantastic additions .... love the RED one.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *ivonna* and *asianjade*! 



ivonna said:


> Love all the new additions travelerscloset!


 


asianjade said:


> Fantastic additions .... love the RED one.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

WOW::: I love it


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Pinkstrawberry* 


Pinkstrawberry said:


> WOW::: I love it


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Your Balenciaga City Is gorgeous!Love the combo!


----------



## CocoSoCo

Love the Balenciaga!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Lady* & *Coco* for checking out my collection!




Lady Chinadoll said:


> Your Balenciaga City Is gorgeous!Love the combo!





CocoSoCo said:


> Love the Balenciaga!


----------



## blackmamba10000

Love your latest additions! Especially the RM in purple haze.


----------



## xbwoman

Great collection of bags!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ladies! 


xbwoman said:


> Great collection of bags!! Thanks for sharing!


 


blackmamba10000 said:


> Love your latest additions! Especially the RM in purple haze.


----------



## blueberryshake

thank you so much for sharing the bags and i LOVE the modeling shots as well. I almost forgot the vintage ralph lauren print. aaahh thanks for the memories. i remember those bags!!!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> Bought this during the holidays from a lovely Bonanza seller. This will be my 3rd Bal and my first in chevre leather. Now I know what they mean when they say "buttery soft"!
> 
> *Balenciaga 07 Pine City*


 
This is amazing! LOVE!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Catching up on my mod shots sharing back log *

_*Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM went with me on a family vacation...*_


----------



## travelerscloset

*Movie night with DH after office with my Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Brown Basket Weave MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

_*Dinner with colleagues with Rebecca Minkoff Black Quilted Patent MAC*_


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Charcoal Patent MAB with my ever reliable safety shoes!*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *blueberryshake*!  RL stuff are such a big hit among us in the university! My DH also has a huuuge RL travelling bag and everyday clutch that he still carries to this very day 



blueberryshake said:


> thank you so much for sharing the bags and i LOVE the modeling shots as well. I almost forgot the vintage ralph lauren print. aaahh thanks for the memories. i remember those bags!!!


 
Thank you *Elsie*!  I can't take your Valentino off my mind!!!! I want to get one!


Elsie87 said:


> This is amazing! LOVE!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *Thank you Elsie! I can't take your Valentino off my mind!!!! I want to get one!*


 
Haha, glad to be an enabler!


----------



## Elsie87

Btw, love the new modelling pics!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Friend 


Elsie87 said:


> Btw, love the new modelling pics!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*HEY YOU!!!**Where are those BLACK HAZE pics I was promised!?!?!* 
*Tsk, TSK!!!* 

*I want my pictures please!!!*

*Thank you!!!  Kiss Kiss!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

:kiss:


discoAMOUR said:


> *HEY YOU!!!**Where are those BLACK HAZE pics I was promised!?!?!*
> *Tsk, TSK!!!*
> 
> *I want my pictures please!!!*
> 
> *Thank you!!!  Kiss Kiss!!!*


----------



## Ahot

travelerscloset said:


> The entire family...


:salute:amazing collection!:salute: I am a sturdy one too, the dainty bags wouldn´t survive a week in my wardrobe lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for stopping by *Ahot*! 



Ahot said:


> :salute:amazing collection!:salute: I am a sturdy one too, the dainty bags wouldn´t survive a week in my wardrobe lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Bought this during the holidays from a lovely Bonanza seller. This will be my 3rd Bal and my first in chevre leather.  Now I know what they mean when they say "buttery soft"!
> 
> *Balenciaga 07 Pine City*


Travelers, I'm waiting for some mod shots with you rocking this beauty...and it IS a beauty! 
BTW, lovin' your new avatar


----------



## travelerscloset

We're in the same wave length!!! I'm carrying her today and will take mod shots before I go home! 

Btw, Cee is going to Manila this Feb... I do hope we can all hook up!!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Travelers, I'm waiting for some mod shots with you rocking this beauty...and it IS a beauty!
> BTW, lovin' your new avatar


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> We're in the same wave length!!! I'm carrying her today and will take mod shots before I go home!
> 
> Btw, Cee is going to Manila this Feb... I do hope we can all hook up!!!!



Oh I would love to see your green Bal in action! Green is a color I've always wanted to have *sigh* I'll just resign myself to drooling over others' and mostly over yours LOL

Please PM me a week ahead, I really hope I can make it with my busy schedule (I know you must have one too)..I would love to see you guys and perhaps the city gals can show a small-town md a good time LOL...it would be great to have an RM gathering in Manila and post it here on TPF- something to tell our grandkids about (" I was young once, obsessed with beautiful purses, addicted to TPF.....")


----------



## travelerscloset

:giggles:


rx4dsoul said:


> Oh I would love to see your green Bal in action! Green is a color I've always wanted to have *sigh* I'll just resign myself to drooling over others' and mostly over yours LOL
> 
> Please PM me a week ahead, I really hope I can make it with my busy schedule (I know you must have one too)..I would love to see you guys...*it would be great to have an RM gathering in Manila and post it here on TPF- something to tell our grandkids about (" I was young once, obsessed with beautiful purses, addicted to TPF.....")*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Balenciaga 07 Pine City*
... sorry for the crappy iphone photo...







rx4dsoul said:


> Oh I would love to see your green Bal in action! ...


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *Balenciaga 07 Pine City*
> ... sorry for the crappy iphone photo...



gorgeous both of you!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*!


rx4dsoul said:


> gorgeous both of you!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Office girl Chocolate BBW MAB earning her keep...*





*Glazed Espresso Mattie* went with me while I did some errands today...


----------



## travelerscloset

I knew this week was going to be stressful so I carried Wine Mattie the whole week!... a short glance at it instantly cheered me up! lol!


----------



## Elsie87

^You look great! That pine City is TDF!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

My Chanel 2.55 came with me to a friend's wedding awhile ago...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Elsie 



Elsie87 said:


> ^You look great! That pine City is TDF!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> My Chanel 2.55 came with me to a friend's wedding awhile ago...



travelers you look gorgeous!!! the Chanwl aint bad either 

^^You wine mattie is truly drool-worthy, I think the mattie is the most gorgeous large purse RM has ever produced, and Wine is hands down the best color to show this style off...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *rx!* 

Wine is my best RM color so far and Mattie is my fave!!! I get a lot of stares when I carry her around here   It's nice to have a nice bag that's not "markado" ...

Hey, Cee flew in today and I'm expecting to receive a text in the next few days to fix the date of our meet up.... oh, I do hope you can join us!  




rx4dsoul said:


> travelers you look gorgeous!!! the Chanwl aint bad either
> 
> ^^You wine mattie is truly drool-worthy, I think the mattie is the most gorgeous large purse RM has ever produced, and Wine is hands down the best color to show this style off...


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Thanks *rx!*
> 
> Wine is my best RM color so far and Mattie is my fave!!! I get a lot of stares when I carry her around here   It's nice to have a nice bag that's not "markado" ...
> 
> Hey, Cee flew in today and I'm expecting to receive a text in the next few days to fix the date of our meet up.... oh, I do hope you can join us!



Really? Oh wow! How long will she be here? I'll be in the city Feb 15-16 and March 19-20 for some conferences.


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm not so sure for how long... I think 3 weeks?  Then we should meet up on the 15th! (16th is my bday ) I hope she contacts me already!



rx4dsoul said:


> Really? Oh wow! How long will she be here? I'll be in the city Feb 15-16 and March 19-20 for some conferences.


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> I'm not so sure for how long... I think 3 weeks?  Then we should meet up on the 15th! (16th is my bday ) I hope she contacts me already!



Oh birthday greetings in advance, now that really calls for a celebration and a pre-bday Minkette gathering 
I think I can do the 15th, either for an afternoon siesta or an after-dinner meetup!!! Looking forward to that . Please let me know what you and Cee decide... 
BTW, saw Cee's action pics with her hubby at the airport and didn't think once that she was on her way here..I am so dense!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Will definitely let you know... 
Yup! That was them trying to catch the connecting flight!
I'm excited to see my RM buddies!!!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Oh birthday greetings in advance, now that really calls for a celebration and a pre-bday Minkette gathering
> I think I can do the 15th, either for an afternoon siesta or an after-dinner meetup!!! Looking forward to that . Please let me know what you and Cee decide...
> BTW, saw Cee's action pics with her hubby at the airport and didn't think once that she was on her way here..I am so dense!!!


----------



## kyjx

Balenciaga City 2011 Vieux Rose with GGH 

Lovely color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> ...penultimate working day in 2011 with Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM...



What purse/purses will you guys be taking along? Please bring along Wine Mattie or Purple Haze Zip MAM please please please...I so want to see one in person!!! 
I'm so bummed that I only have the choice of my miniMACS and BFC to bring along and that I haven't ventured into the large bag category. **ssigghhh***


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *Rx*! I'll bring both for your viewing pleasure  and I bet that once you see the MAM or Mattie you'll get hooked!  Your stethoscope will fit perfectly! Oh please bring the BFC! I'd like to get a feel of it too!



rx4dsoul said:


> What purse/purses will you guys be taking along? Please bring along Wine Mattie or Purple Haze Zip MAM please please please...I so want to see one in person!!!
> I'm so bummed that I only have the choice of my miniMACS and BFC to bring along and that I haven't ventured into the large bag category. **ssigghhh***


----------



## travelerscloset

Glass window shot with Black/White Straw MAM...





...and one more at a coffee shop...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *kyjx*! 



kyjx said:


> Balenciaga City 2011 Vieux Rose with GGH
> 
> Lovely color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *Rx*! I'll bring both for your viewing pleasure  and I bet that once you see the MAM or Mattie you'll get hooked!  Your stethoscope will fit perfectly! Oh please bring the BFC! I'd like to get a feel of it too!



You will? Yehey!!! Thank you travelers! Sure ill bring the BFC and a mini mac along


----------



## miss.a

omg~~ amazing collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Wine Mattie receiving some love*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for stopping by *miss.a*!



miss.a said:


> omg~~ amazing collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*... I wore these accessories to match Rebecca Minkoff Wine Mattie....*


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ they go so well together! And Ive been looking at your accessories collection and it's awesome!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi rx! I just smsed you 
Yup, I also have a crazy jewelry and accessories collection.  They were my obsession from 2008 and 2010   I wonder how long will my RM addiction last? 


rx4dsoul said:


> ^ they go so well together! And Ive been looking at your accessories collection and it's awesome!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Hi rx! I just smsed you
> Yup, I also have a crazy jewelry and accessories collection.  They were my obsession from 2008 and 2010   I wonder how long will my RM addiction last?



Haha that will be a hot topic for our meetup!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *... I wore these accessories to match Rebecca Minkoff Wine Mattie....*


 
Fab necklace!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Elsie! 


Elsie87 said:


> Fab necklace!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*I'm on a mattie streak! Pulled out Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Espresso today!*
_N.B. Never mind the eye bags... that's courtesy of late night sessions in tPF_


----------



## Elsie87

I accidentally scrolled down and saw it was your Birthday today, so: Happy Birthday!!! 

^And I love your top!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Happy happy birthday!!! Hope youre having a fabulous day! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

To two of my fave tPF sisters --- Thank you!!! 
xoxo



Elsie87 said:


> I accidentally scrolled down and saw it was your Birthday today, so: Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> ^And I love your top!





rx4dsoul said:


> Happy happy birthday!!! Hope youre having a fabulous day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*In the mood for Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM loving on Valentine's Day...worn on the shoulder and cross-body...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Minkettes (cee, rx & myself) meet-up in Manila last night with Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Yay! Birthday!!!!*


----------



## Elsie87

^Lookin' good again! You're really rocking those RM's! 



travelerscloset said:


> To two of my fave tPF sisters --- Thank you!!!
> xoxo


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Elsie*! Certified RM addict here... :giggles:... I need a cure!



Elsie87 said:


> ^Lookin' good again! You're really rocking those RM's!


----------



## anika01

sissy!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!




i miss you!!!
XOXO


----------



## anika01

I LOVE IT!!!!!!



travelerscloset said:


> Bought this during the holidays from a lovely Bonanza seller. This will be my 3rd Bal and my first in chevre leather.  Now I know what they mean when they say "buttery soft"!
> 
> *Balenciaga 07 Pine City*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you sissy!!!! I miss you more!!!!!



anika01 said:


> sissy!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i miss you!!!
> XOXO


----------



## travelerscloset

*Things got out of hand.... and I love it!!!! * 

*Waiting on:*

1) *Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM*
2) *Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAB*
3) *Rebecca Minkoff Dark Gray Matinee*
4) *Balenciaga 11 Orange Brulee Work*
5) *Balenciaga 06 Emerald Work*


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Things got out of hand.... and I love it!!!!
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> 1) Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM
> 2) Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAB
> 3) Rebecca Minkoff Dark Gray Matinee
> 4) Balenciaga 11 Orange Brulee Work
> 5) Balenciaga 06 Emerald Work



Hehe i'll live vicariously through you T 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## FioriJ

Love your collection! its good to be varied and have lots of different styles and designs!


----------



## travelerscloset

rx4dsoul said:


> Hehe i'll live vicariously through you T
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you *FioriJ*! It's so fun to switch styles depending on the occassion or simply my mood 


FioriJ said:


> Love your collection! its good to be varied and have lots of different styles and designs!


----------



## travelerscloset

*07 Balenciaga Pine City went with me to the grocery today...*


----------



## hunniesochic

Beautiful collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*My bag corner...  I NEED MORE SPACE...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *hunnie*!  


hunniesochic said:


> Beautiful collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*I know it's symptomic of being a nerd - I keep a worksheet of my collection...* :reading:


----------



## travelerscloset

*My Rebecca Minkoffs...* :shame:


----------



## MsCandice

Love your bag collection and especially that you have stuff ranging from Fossil to LV and Bealenciaga etc. and in between.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *MsCandice*!  They are all great bags and most of them have beautiful stories behind them 


MsCandice said:


> Love your bag collection and especially that you have stuff ranging from Fossil to LV and Bealenciaga etc. and in between.


----------



## PrincessBailey

travelerscloset said:


> *I know it's symptomic of being a nerd - I keep a worksheet of my collection...* :reading:


Yay that means I'm not insane for keeping a list of my purses


----------



## travelerscloset

:shame: You have a list, too!? Yay! I'm happy I'm not alone!!!! 
Are those prices in your signature? My worksheet also have the prices of each of my bags! 



PrincessBailey said:


> Yay that means I'm not insane for keeping a list of my purses


----------



## PrincessBailey

travelerscloset said:


> :shame: You have a list, too!? Yay! I'm happy I'm not alone!!!!
> Are those prices in your signature? My worksheet also have the prices of each of my bags!


 

That's a wishlist of mine. And yes, I keep the prices of each item I want. I have the prices for my bags, too .


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *07 Balenciaga Pine City went with me to the grocery today...*


 
Fun pics! You look great!



travelerscloset said:


> *My bag corner... I NEED MORE SPACE...*


 
Ooooh, nice bag corner!  

I need more space too...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Elsie*!  I normally shorts and shirt during weekends  so comfy...
Yeah, I have like 5 more bags coming and I don't know where to put them... 



Elsie87 said:


> Fun pics! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, nice bag corner!
> 
> I need more space too...


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Thank you Elsie!  I normally shorts and shirt during weekends  so comfy...
> Yeah, I have like 5 more bags coming and I don't know where to put them...



Oh my closet isnt full yet so youre welcome to give them to me. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Yep. I've got space, send them on over


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's 07 Balenciaga Black Work for today...*







*My accessories...*


----------



## Elsie87

^Amazing bag and jelwery!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*With my one and only Gucci...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Elsie*! Love'em both!


Elsie87 said:


> ^Amazing bag and jelwery!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

You wear the bags so well ~ great advertising for them!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh thank you *Shoebaglady* 

You're signature is so cute! ... the count down starts today!



Shoebaglady said:


> You wear the bags so well ~ great advertising for them!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Pearlized Quilted Swing & my Toscano laptop bag...*


----------



## mygivenchy

travelerscloset said:


> *Some evening clutches...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail on this one... I purchased it in Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage metal clutch with mother of pearl... so tiny but with many compartments...


oh this one is so awesome


----------



## travelerscloset

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yep. I've got space, send them on over


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *mygivenchy* ! They are unique pieces, aren't they?


mygivenchy said:


> oh this one is so awesome


----------



## travelerscloset

*I saw some of your closets and they are all so nice! Very inspiring...
Sharing mine...*






*One cabinet for office clothes:*











*One cabinet for casuals:*





*A make-shift corner for my bags:*





*The family shoe cabinet:*


----------



## Shoebaglady

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Oh thank you Shoebaglady
> 
> You're signature is so cute! ... the count down starts today!



There is more?!? Wow!  I'd love to spend a day in your accessories closet!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Come on over  instead of bringing barbie dolls like when we were young, we'd be playing with our bags and gems! 



Shoebaglady said:


> There is more?!? Wow! I'd love to spend a day in your accessories closet!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend with the family and needed a stain-proof bag... Rebecca Minkoff Charcoal Patent MAB.*











*Bought these...*


----------



## Shoebaglady

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Come on over  instead of bringing barbie dolls like when we were young, we'd be playing with our bags and gems!



Yay! Next time I'm there visiting my relatives, I will come over and play !!! LOL!!! I haven't been there since I was 10yrs!!!! 

Your collection is outstanding! It is so diverse !!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You mean you're also from the Philippines?   Let me know when you're coming home again  a tPF meet is sooo much fun!  I will share a link of a recent meet up with a couple of lovely tPF ladies! 



Shoebaglady said:


> Yay! Next time I'm there visiting my relatives, I will come over and play !!! LOL!!! I haven't been there since I was 10yrs!!!!
> 
> Your collection is outstanding! It is so diverse !!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*I recently met up with other Rebecca Minkoff bag lovers - Ceedoan and rx4dsoul!  Such lovely ladies!  Sharing some photos from rx's camera.

Cee, Traveler, and RX meet up with their Minkoffs!!! 

*























*Moi...*






*...of course the bags we brought along to share...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I was like "hurry up, hurry up! someone might open the door", lol! Carrying Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Went to one of the islands again and carried Chocolate BBW with me...we took a short break and scoped a wakeboarding resort....*


----------



## anika01

post our meet up too! 
let's do this again when i come... in 10 months! hahaha! 


travelerscloset said:


> *I recently met up with other Rebecca Minkoff bag lovers - Ceedoan and rx4dsoul!  Such lovely ladies!  Sharing some photos from rx's camera.
> 
> Cee, Traveler, and RX meet up with their Minkoffs!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moi...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...of course the bags we brought along to share...*


----------



## anika01

THIS-IS-HILARIOUS! 
i seriously can't stop smiling right now!!! you're too cute for words my dear!!! 
btw, this 'work sheet' should keep you in-line.. you have to many brown/neutral bags! 

miss you!!1




travelerscloset said:


> *I know it's symptomic of being a nerd - I keep a worksheet of my collection...* :reading:


----------



## travelerscloset

I did post sis!  It's my #180 post
Looking forward to the next NYC SS para you have another pasalubong for me when you get home!
Natawa ka ba with my worksheet? LOL, I know I'm impossible... 
Miss you more!!!


anika01 said:


> post our meet up too!
> let's do this again when i come... in 10 months! hahaha!





anika01 said:


> THIS-IS-HILARIOUS!
> i seriously can't stop smiling right now!!! you're too cute for words my dear!!!
> btw, this 'work sheet' should keep you in-line.. you have to many brown/neutral bags!
> 
> miss you!!1


----------



## anika01

awww.... look at us and our babies!!! [
i miss you! xoxo :kiss:

QUOTE=travelerscloset;20650286]... the much awaited date with Anika! I was with my Balenciaga Vieux Rose City and she was with Perf Canard City!  






[/QUOTE]


----------



## travelerscloset

*At work last Friday...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend with the family and Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM*






*... sister modelling the MAM for me...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM *


----------



## travelerscloset

*... with Purple Haze Zip MAM... Haze leathers are amazing! *


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Weekend with the family and Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM
> 
> ... sister modelling the MAM for me...



Wowza! It's beautiful T! Congratulations! 
Your sis looks good with it too! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lvsweetness

i love your bh mam so much


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*!


rx4dsoul said:


> Wowza! It's beautiful T! Congratulations!
> Your sis looks good with it too!
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you *lv*! BH is pure love!  Can't believe I own one... 


lvsweetness said:


> i love your bh mam so much


----------



## dizzy lizzy

hey T...nice collection you have here...I'd love to hook up with fellow TPFers from ole Manille...maybe next time I am in town...

keep dazzling us with you nice bag and travel pics


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *dizzy lizzy*! Do buzz me when you're in town, a tPF meet up is always fun!



dizzy lizzy said:


> hey T...nice collection you have here...I'd love to hook up with fellow TPFers from ole Manille...maybe next time I am in town...
> 
> keep dazzling us with you nice bag and travel pics


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *I recently met up with other Rebecca Minkoff bag lovers - Ceedoan and rx4dsoul! Such lovely ladies! Sharing some photos from rx's camera.*
> 
> *Cee, Traveler, and RX meet up with their Minkoffs!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moi...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...of course the bags we brought along to share...*


 
This looks like so much fun! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## travelerscloset

Totally! We all just knew each other from tPF.  Cee is from the US and Rx is from another city in the Philippines.   It was super cool that their visit in Manila coincided with each other's so we all agreed to meet! It was like meeting your penpal for the first time or a long lost friend!  We all instantly clicked!  



Elsie87 said:


> This looks like so much fun! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> Totally! We all just knew each other from tPF. Cee is from the US and Rx is from another city in the Philippines. It was super cool that their visit in Manila coincided with each other's so we all agreed to meet! It was like meeting your penpal for the first time or a long lost friend! We all instantly clicked!


 
I did the same a few years ago with some girls I knew from the Dior forum. We're still friends today!


----------



## travelerscloset

*I splurged on Balenciagas last month and they both arrived today.  Work is my stick-to Bal style...*


*08 Emerald Work bought at Bonz from a lovely tPFer...*












*11 Orange Brulee Work also bought at Bonaza *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dinner with colleagues and BH Zip MAM...*


----------



## kimberleyg

wow!!  You have an amazing collection!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *I splurged on Balenciagas last month and they both arrived today.  Work is my stick-to Bal style...*
> 
> 
> *08 Emerald Work bought at Bonz from a lovely tPFer...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11 Orange Brulee Work also bought at Bonaza *



They've come!!! Gorgeous Bals T! And I see you really love the work style.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for stoppbing by *kimberleyg*! 


kimberleyg said:


> wow!! You have an amazing collection!


 
Yez!!! Thanks *rx*! See you soon?


rx4dsoul said:


> They've come!!! Gorgeous Bals T! And I see you really love the work style.


----------



## travelerscloset

*With 11 Orange Brulee Work ... I was pleasantly surprised at how close its color is with Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love your new Bals. The work is my favorite too.


----------



## travelerscloset

*My Balenciagas... I want to have a full color-wheel!*


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi there!  The Work, for me, is one of the best bag style ever! 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love your new Bals. The work is my favorite too.


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *My Balenciagas... I want to have a full color-wheel!*


 
This is amazing! Okay, I need a dark green Bal, STAT!  Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you dear *Elsie*!  

These are not the best photos but I'd like to share the difference between emerald work and pine city.  














Elsie87 said:


> This is amazing! Okay, I need a dark green Bal, STAT!  Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! Love both!


----------



## travelerscloset

... Finally, I'm going to get my hands on these Rebecca Minkoff beauties TOMORROW!  I've waited forever for these! 

1) *OS Emerald MAB with FDL lining*
2) *Dark Gray Matinee with Black & White Floral lining*
3) *Black MAB with Blue zipper track & blue/black polka dot lining*

...a few more on the way...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Spent the weekend in a beach resort to attend the 80th birtday of an aunt.  Brought Rebecca Minkoff Black Quilted Patent Morning After Clutch with Signature HW with me...*


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ahah! So this explains the poor reception (?) Looks like it was loads of fun, with the Luau theme and all....hehe Anyway, some great RMs coming soon to you! I am also looking forward to your reveals of them...especially the MAB with the Blue zipper track - that would be one hot piece!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup, yup! Phone signal was very bad, LOL!  Can't wait for my babies!  I might have a heart attack later opening 3 boxes all at the same time, hahaha!



rx4dsoul said:


> Ahah! So this explains the poor reception (?) Looks like it was loads of fun, with the Luau theme and all....hehe Anyway, some great RMs coming soon to you! I am also looking forward to your reveals of them...especially the MAB with the Blue zipper track - that would be one hot piece!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love that cross body. I think I have to venture into RM bags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Yup, yup! Phone signal was very bad, LOL!  Can't wait for my babies!  I might have a heart attack later opening 3 boxes all at the same time, hahaha!



haha before you do, can you put me in your will? The wine matinee, PH zip mam and that new blue zip mab to go to me LOL

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bloggingbeauty

travelerscloset said:


> *My Balenciagas... I want to have a full color-wheel!*



Totally obsessed with all of these! Especially the Vieux Rose City!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh and I love that Bal work.


----------



## travelerscloset

*My new loot*


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi there *ASM*! Thank you!  You SHOULD give RM a try! WARNING: It can be addicting! Bal Work for me is one of the best bag style! 


Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love that cross body. I think I have to venture into RM bags.





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh and I love that Bal work.


 

Hey *rx*!  LOL! For fee  


rx4dsoul said:


> haha before you do, can you put me in your will? The wine matinee, PH zip mam and that new blue zip mab to go to me LOL
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

Thank you *bloggingbeauty*!  Vieux Rose, to me, is so luxe! 


bloggingbeauty said:


> Totally obsessed with all of these! Especially the Vieux Rose City!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Black MAB with Blue zipper track & blue/black polka dot lining*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Dark Gray Matinee with Black & White Floral lining*


----------



## travelerscloset

*OS Emerald MAB with FDL lining*


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Love your new RM's! I really want to get a MAB, my Mini MAC is too tiny!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *BB*! You should try a MAB full size or the mini... 





bloggingbeauty said:


> Love your new RM's! I really want to get a MAB, my Mini MAC is too tiny!


----------



## tobefetching

travelerscloset said:


> *Rebecca Minkoff Black MAB with Blue zipper track & blue/black polka dot lining*


 
Just  I was 99.9% happy for you before, but I'm all the way 100% now! Lol. I've finally figured out that the MAB is too big for me but she looks GORGEOUS and quite happy in your collection  If only my little dog would sit and behave himself in there... until that (never happening) day, I guess I'm a MAM girl. The other two you got are lovely, too! Congrats! Isn't the hunt fun?!


----------



## tobefetching

bloggingbeauty said:


> Love your new RM's! I really want to get a MAB, my Mini MAC is too tiny!


 
I suggest a MAM first... if you're going from a Mini Mac. The MAB is quite big! It might be a little traumatic (you'll turn into Goldilocks - first too small, then too big!) I'm going to use mine for travel.


----------



## travelerscloset

Extremely fun!  Never had so much fun! 
LOL, my first MAB is the Charcoal Patent.  When I opened the box, I was like, "WTF! This is huge!"  But the style grew on me and I can't get enough of it! I jam my 12" laptop in there whenever I travel inter-island when I prefer to carry just one bag and it's super perfect!  I also use it as an every day bag and I like the way it smooshes when not filled to the brim 



tobefetching said:


> Just  I was 99.9% happy for you before, but I'm all the way 100% now! Lol. I've finally figured out that the MAB is too big for me but she looks GORGEOUS and quite happy in your collection  If only my little dog would sit and behave himself in there... until that (never happening) day, I guess I'm a MAM girl. The other two you got are lovely, too! Congrats! Isn't the hunt fun?!


----------



## tobefetching

travelerscloset said:


> Extremely fun! Never had so much fun!
> LOL, my first MAB is the Charcoal Patent. When I opened the box, I was like, "WTF! This is huge!" But the style grew on me and I can't get enough of it! I jam my 12" laptop in there whenever I travel inter-island when I prefer to carry just one bag and it's super perfect! I also use it as an every day bag and I like the way it smooshes when not filled to the brim


 
When toting a laptop and work stuff around I can definitely see the benefit of having a MAB. I'm just excited that I can shove my iPad in the MAM  They are both wonderful bags.


----------



## travelerscloset

* Rebecca Minkoff Black MAB with Blue Zipper Track & SHW*


----------



## Mlendra

Lovely collection - and you wear them so well. Congrats!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks so much *Mlendra*!  


Mlendra said:


> Lovely collection - and you wear them so well. Congrats!


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's now old school Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAB's turn to go to work! *


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> It's now old school Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAB's turn to go to work!



Maam, I love the casual look...you look absolutely gorgeous in a simple jeans and polo shirt outfit - and of course the bag! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*!  When you come to Manila again let's try to do some window shopping at Greenbelt 5! It'd be fun!



rx4dsoul said:


> Maam, I love the casual look...you look absolutely gorgeous in a simple jeans and polo shirt outfit - and of course the bag!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*My updated RM color chart*


----------



## travelerscloset

*OMG, how can I forget that Black MAB... "Take two!!!"
* 
*Updated RM color chart*


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm not really a watch person.  My only 2-tone Pierre Cardin that watch I bought in Singapore back in 2008 gave up on me already and had no choice but to get a new one.  I found one in Guilt that appealed to me and bought it...

*Swiss Legend Women's Colosso Two Tone Watch*


----------



## asianjade

Wowwwww..... that many!  Congrats !!!!!  


travelerscloset said:


> *OMG, how can I forget that Black MAB... "Take two!!!"*
> 
> *Updated RM color chart*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *asianjade*!  RM is such a hard habbit to break 



asianjade said:


> Wowwwww..... that many! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Window shot with Rebecca Minkoff PH Zip MAM*


----------



## odra

you have many bags


----------



## travelerscloset

Welcome to tPF *odra*! 


odra said:


> you have many bags


----------



## redcoral

Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sommierae

Wow! What a wonderful collection! I too am a big fan of handbags and jewelry, although I must admit my collection is very much lacking in comparision .


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Sommierae*! Welcome to tPF  
I've always loved jewelries and accessories and started seriously collecting just in the last 5 or so years and I'm pretty much contented with the pieces I have.

The bags, oh... that's another story all together. Before 2011 I only had the 2.55 chanel, the gucci Dring satchel, the neverfull LV, the coach and the other simpler bags posted in this thread...  I've amassed the rest (the Balenciagas and Rebecca Minkoffs) only in the last 1 year :shame:



Sommierae said:


> Wow! What a wonderful collection! I too am a big fan of handbags and jewelry, although I must admit my collection is very much lacking in comparision .


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for dropping by *redcoral*! 


redcoral said:


> Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *Window shot with Rebecca Minkoff PH Zip MAM*


 
Hello cutie! 

That purple is so yummy!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Elsie! I love your latest ensembles!!! I can live in your closet and survive without food and water! 



Elsie87 said:


> Hello cutie!
> 
> That purple is so yummy!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you Elsie! I love your latest ensembles!!! I can live in your closet and survive without food and water!


 
Thank you! Come on over, hehehe!


----------



## travelerscloset

:giggles:


Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! Come on over, hehehe!


----------



## JoyDCreations

travelerscloset said:


> *Some evening clutches...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail on this one... I purchased it in Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage metal clutch with mother of pearl... so tiny but with many compartments...


Nice collection. I have one in the same style as yours from Vietnam - I bought it in an Asian shop in Rome, Italy. Mine is lime green with embroidered pink blossoms. I'll eventually have the pic on my blog  when I write about evening bags. Problem is I never used this piece much.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Olive MAM has arrived  I love the glazed leather!  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Attended my son's school activity this morning with Rebecca Minkoff Olive MAM!  Such an amazing leather and color*


----------



## prettysquare

That is a nice colour!

I live your necklace. Where it is from?


----------



## prettysquare

Silly phone. I meant to say I love your necklace.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Joy*! It's a pretty purse.  I don't use her a lot too.  I looks nice with a LBD  


JoyDCreations said:


> Nice collection. I have one in the same style as yours from Vietnam - I bought it in an Asian shop in Rome, Italy. Mine is lime green with embroidered pink blossoms. I'll eventually have the pic on my blog  when I write about evening bags. Problem is I never used this piece much.


http://closetfashioncontentanalysis.blogspot.com


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *prettysqure*! The necklace is not branded.  I bought it from a small shop in Singapore.


prettysquare said:


> That is a nice colour!
> I live your necklace. Where it is from?


----------



## travelerscloset

*Two bags arrived today! * 

*First... Rebecca Minkoff Stage Stamped MAB**So hard to capture its real beauty with the camera!  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*You see, I am used to waiting for a bag to arrive in a month and that was why I shrieked when I saw a DHL box!  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wanna see?* 











Traveler's resolve to buy only HGs... failed! My reveals  from post #73


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Rebecca Minkoff Wine Mattie and Balenciaga OB Work...*


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> With Rebecca Minkoff Wine Mattie and Balenciaga OB Work...



Hi T! You look great as always ! Love the OB work on you and the leather looks soft - I noticed that you have it stuffed . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *rx*!  I use it as a laptop/documents bag 


rx4dsoul said:


> Hi T! You look great as always ! Love the OB work on you and the leather looks soft - I noticed that you have it stuffed .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Cheetah MAM*


----------



## Love4MK

LOVE that sage MAB!  The color is gorgeous and that stamp detail is amazing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Love4MK*! It's one of a kind!  One of RM's best IMO.


Love4MK said:


> LOVE that sage MAB! The color is gorgeous and that stamp detail is amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *Rebecca Minkoff Cheetah MAM*


 
This one's so cool!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Elsie*!  I love this to pieces!


Elsie87 said:


> This one's so cool!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Brought this to the gym... Rebecca Minkoff Sage Stamped MAB...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I've always wanted to own a Selro bracelet... this is now on its way to me!!! *

_my seller's photo:_


----------



## travelerscloset

*Gray day...*






*I also wore these...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*In the mood for chocolate... *


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> In the mood for chocolate...



Very lovely! 
Your necklace is fabulous and exotic T, you have such great taste in accessories . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you rx!  


rx4dsoul said:


> Very lovely!
> Your necklace is fabulous and exotic T, you have such great taste in accessories .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## glamorioustasha

travelerscloset said:


> The entire family...



OMG  I Adore your collection


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *glamorioustasha*! 


glamorioustasha said:


> OMG I Adore your collection


----------



## travelerscloset

*My Rebecca Minkoff Collection:* RM Explosion in Traveler's closet!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> My Rebecca Minkoff Collection:  RM Explosion in Traveler's closet!



O.M.G.!!! I could sit in your garden and stare all day long at your bags!
Absolute delicious eye candy!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Let's! 


rx4dsoul said:


> O.M.G.!!! I could sit in your garden and stare all day long at your bags!
> Absolute delicious eye candy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Weekend at Tagaytay with RM Black MAB


----------



## Thecoordinator1

A well balanced collection stunning


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you!


Thecoordinator1 said:


> A well balanced collection stunning


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *My Rebecca Minkoff Collection:* RM Explosion in Traveler's closet!


 




travelerscloset said:


> Weekend at Tagaytay with RM Black MAB


 
Beautiful, both you and the view!!!! Oh, and the bag of course!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Elsie!  It's summer here and it's scorching hot!


Elsie87 said:


> Beautiful, both you and the view!!!! Oh, and the bag of course!




Thank you Stephen!


stephen56423 said:


> nice collection


----------



## travelerscloset

At work with Rebecca Minkoff Cheetah MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff PH MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze Zip MAM kept me company in the salon..*.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Pardon the unfashionable outfit... just look at the bag!  I love my Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Me with my wind-dried wavy hair.... Black & White Straw MAM is perfect for a beach outing!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I'm in love all over again! My new-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Magenta Croc trim MAM has arrived*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Another photo with Rebecca Minkoff Black/white straw MAM...*


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *I'm in love all over again! My new-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Magenta Croc trim MAM has arrived*



Oh my goodness Travelers...that is such a gorgeous pink!!! I wouldn't be able to put it down, were it mine !!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Rx! How's everything going? Let me know when you are coming to Manila, k?





rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my goodness Travelers...that is such a gorgeous pink!!! I wouldn't be able to put it down, were it mine !!!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *I'm in love all over again! My new-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Magenta Croc trim MAM has arrived*


 
This is gorgeous; congrats!!!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Love your collection


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Balenciaga Emerald Work as my laptop bag...*


----------



## travelerscloset

At the local barbershop with my *Rebecca Minkoff magenta croc mam *and my boys...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Elsie* 


Elsie87 said:


> This is gorgeous; congrats!!!



Thank you  *glamorioustasha* 


glamorioustasha said:


> Love your collection


----------



## travelerscloset

*Magenta croc MAM with me to work*






*Emerald Work as my laptop bag...*





*Together*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wearing a Filipiniana dress with Rebecca Minkoff Cheetah MAM *


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

OMG your emerald work is divine.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *ASM*!  Chevre leather is so amazing!


Alex Spoils Me said:


> OMG your emerald work is divine.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Gave Minkoff Glazed Almond Mattie some lovin'*


----------



## VitaBellaPM

travelerscloset said:


> First off, a group shot...


Beautiful collection!


----------



## airborne

thanks for sharing, lovely


----------



## hunniesochic

All these bags look great on you!


----------



## hunniesochic

I had to come back and drool on your bags some more.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *airborne*!  I love 'em all... 


airborne said:


> thanks for sharing, lovely


 

Thank you *hunnie*!  when things get stressful at work I just stare at my bags for a few minutes and I'd feel better again, lol.


hunniesochic said:


> All these bags look great on you!





hunniesochic said:


> I had to come back and drool on your bags some more.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Quick drive with Minkoff Wine Mattie to pick up my daughter from her taekwondo lessons...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Performing mommy duties with RM DG Mattie *


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Performing mommy duties with RM DG Mattie



Picking up hypoallergenic milk ? Hehe I love it!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup!!! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Picking up hypoallergenic milk ? Hehe I love it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

*Found a photo in my colleague's camera and just had to copy it...  

Rebecca Minkoff Black/White Straw MAM*


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Awesome! I really love your Magenta Croc MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *PANACHE COUTURE*!  


PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Awesome! I really love your Magenta Croc MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

*Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM*!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM*!



Girl, you look hawttt!!!  love the whole look


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you rx!


rx4dsoul said:


> Girl, you look hawttt!!!  love the whole look


----------



## inget

That's really amazing collection. Travelerscloset!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *inget*!


inget said:


> That's really amazing collection. Travelerscloset!


----------



## travelerscloset

*At M&S with Rebecca Minkoff Black MAB with blue zipper track, blue w/ polka dot lining & silver hw*











*... then dinner at TGIF with DH and the kiddos...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Balenciaga OB Work and Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM*


----------



## PurseChick77

travelerscloset said:


> Balenciaga lot.... (I summon more to come!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City 2011 Vieux Rose with GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Work 2009 Black with RH



LOVE the rose colored one!!!!!!!!!!!! I think that when I eventually get a Balenciaga bag it will either be in that color or maybe a baby blue? Love your handbag collection!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Brown Basketweave MAB...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *PurseChick*!  Vieux Rose is such a pretty color 


PurseChick77 said:


> LOVE the rose colored one!!!!!!!!!!!! I think that when I eventually get a Balenciaga bag it will either be in that color or maybe a baby blue? Love your handbag collection!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dinner with colleagues with RM Glazed Olive MAM *


----------



## travelerscloset

*My latest addition: Rebecca Minkoff Black MAM with Iguana trim...*


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## beadazzle

Wow!! what a huge bag collection you have. I have a very small collection of high end designer bags. You must have a very understanding DH. My hubby would kill me if I invest thousands of dollars on handbags. Men just don't understand. LOL  

I love the different RM colours.Could you please tell me where you get your RMs? I've been looking for a purple RM.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *beadazzle*!  Thank you!
Yes, DH is an angel  but I think I've pushed him to the edge lately with the RM craze!   (tip-toeing now)...

I buy my RMs from eBay, Bonanza.com, bought 1 from Bluefly and another from Nordstrom  With eBay and Bonanza, I've been lucky to have wonderful sellers some of them are tPF members too!

Purple RM?  Try these ones (not my listing):
1) Purple Matinee
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Purple-Shine-Matinee-in-EUC-8-5-9-out-of-10/79665545

2) Old school Purple Morning After Bag Mini (MAM)
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...-MAM-with-long-finished-tassels-EUC-/79898019

Goodluck on the RM hunt!  


beadazzle said:


> Wow!! what a huge bag collection you have. I have a very small collection of high end designer bags. You must have a very understanding DH. My hubby would kill me if I invest thousands of dollars on handbags. Men just don't understand. LOL
> 
> I love the different RM colours.Could you please tell me where you get your RMs? I've been looking for a purple RM.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Congrats on your last bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

thank you so much CRISPEDROSA 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats on your last bag!


----------



## beadazzle

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *beadazzle*! Thank you!
> Yes, DH is an angel  but I think I've pushed him to the edge lately with the RM craze!  (tip-toeing now)...
> 
> I buy my RMs from eBay, Bonanza.com, bought 1 from Bluefly and another from Nordstrom  With eBay and Bonanza, I've been lucky to have wonderful sellers some of them are tPF members too!
> 
> Purple RM? Try these ones (not my listing):
> 1) Purple Matinee
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Purple-Shine-Matinee-in-EUC-8-5-9-out-of-10/79665545
> 
> 2) Old school Purple Morning After Bag Mini (MAM)
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...-MAM-with-long-finished-tassels-EUC-/79898019
> 
> Goodluck on the RM hunt!


 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## Muslickz

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *beadazzle*!  Thank you!
> Yes, DH is an angel  but I think I've pushed him to the edge lately with the RM craze!   (tip-toeing now)...
> 
> I buy my RMs from eBay, Bonanza.com, bought 1 from Bluefly and another from Nordstrom  With eBay and Bonanza, I've been lucky to have wonderful sellers some of them are tPF members too!
> 
> Purple RM?  Try these ones (not my listing):
> 1) Purple Matinee
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Purple-Shine-Matinee-in-EUC-8-5-9-out-of-10/79665545
> 
> 2) Old school Purple Morning After Bag Mini (MAM)
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...-MAM-with-long-finished-tassels-EUC-/79898019
> 
> Goodluck on the RM hunt!



love the first bag, the color and style it would fit perfectly in my collection 
thanks 
-M


----------



## travelerscloset

*Black Iguana Trim MAM's maiden voyage *


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Consuelopv*!


Consuelopv said:


> Omg! What a beautiful collection.. Congrats!


----------



## travelerscloset

*My Special Order Rebecca Minkoff Black Basketweave MAM with Matte Hardware and Red zipper... took lots of photos and uploaded in my reveal thread from post #176 in this link:* Traveler's resolve to buy only HGs... failed! My reveals!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Congrats love your collection.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Special Order Black Basketweave Morning After Mini with Red Zipper*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *glamorioustasha*!  I love your avatar!


glamorioustasha said:


> Congrats love your collection.


----------



## Lisianthus

travelerscloset said:


> First off, a group shot...


Lovely! The Dooney & Bourke second up on the left, do you know how old that is? I just sold one like it but didn't know when it came out. Thanks!

Kerry


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Kerry, I don't have a Dooney & Bourke, perhaps you're referring to the Ralph Lauren?  My RLs I think are from the early 90s.



Lisianthus said:


> Lovely! The Dooney & Bourke second up on the left, do you know how old that is? I just sold one like it but didn't know when it came out. Thanks!
> 
> Kerry


----------



## travelerscloset

*With Rebecca Minkoff Magenta Croc trim MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My latest Rebecca Minkoff gems...*

*Ocean Matinee with Gold Flaps*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Cranberry MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate BBW went with me to the spa!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Special Order MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minoff Cranberry MAB*


----------



## DonnaHawk

Great variety in your collection, I enjoyed all the Dom shots, you are beautiful and so is your collection.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for stopping by *Donna*!  
I love your avatar   I hope to own a luggage colored AW Rocco someday 


DonnaHawk said:


> Great variety in your collection, I enjoyed all the Dom shots, you are beautiful and so is your collection.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wow... can't believe it has been a while since I last posted here.  Let's fix that...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Black MAB with bluze zipper track and silver hardware and I shopping for school supplies...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Black with Iguana trim*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee... with my Massimo Dutti croc stamped tote*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Special Order Black Basketweave with red zipper track and matte hardware*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Dark Gray Matinee*


----------



## Blairbass

You have a lovely collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Date with DH! *







*Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Blairbass*!


Blairbass said:


> You have a lovely collection!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *Date with DH! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*


 
Ooooh this looks great! Hope you had a lovely time!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Just came home from a wedding... carried my vintage mother of pearl clutch  *





*There's one of my lil ones teasing mommy and daddy, lol.*





*I also wore my chanel earrings...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Elsie!  It was a rare occassion that we go out  we should do it more often!





Elsie87 said:


> Ooooh this looks great! Hope you had a lovely time!


----------



## travelerscloset

*We went to the mall the other night to have a late dinner with Rebecca Minkoff Charcoal Patent MAB.  It was already closing time when we headed out to the exit.  To our amazement... cars were rolling into the mall for a car show!  Lol, my first time to see cars being driven inside the mall and had to take photos.  *





*... still inside the mall, watching, waiting for them to let us out...*





*... now outside and my dream vehichle was preparing to drive through the door - Hummer!*





*BUT... will it fit?!?!*





*Yes, it did!... well, after like 10 minutes of trying!lol.*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Went to the driving range the other day with RM Black Haze Zip MAM*


----------



## asianjade

wowwwww... so delicious... my favourites food... BTW you look gorgeous with your outfit and the bag.

QUOTE=travelerscloset;22099417]*Date with DH! *






*Yup!!! We love to eat  Chilly crab, Hainanese chicken & Kaya toast and coffee...*















[/QUOTE]


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for stopping by again *asianjade*!  A few of my favorite things: food and bags!  


asianjade said:


> wowwwww... so delicious... my favourites food... BTW you look gorgeous with your outfit and the bag.


----------



## travelerscloset

*The maiden voyage of Plum MAB.  Wore my copper mica accessories that slightly matches the rose gold shade *


----------



## travelerscloset

*A few photos of my Rebecca Minkoff Plum MAB when I got it yesterday *


----------



## travelerscloset

*It has the green cheetah lining which I think complements the plum leather and rose gold hardware.  RM's rose gold hardware looks very classy.*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Had to immediately try it on  I love it!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I went to work the other day with my OB Balenciaga Work and old school Rebecca minkoff Emerald MAB....*






*That night, DH and I celebrated 9 years of being together with a dinner buffet  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*The old school Rebecca Minkoff leathers are amazing!  Thick, chewy and pebbly!  Here's my old school Royal Blue Basketweave MAB... I'm blown away at how this old school RM's leather is even thicker and chewier than OB Bal's!*


----------



## iammaryrose

Very nice!


----------



## Glamouricious

Great collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks you *iammaryrose* and *Glamouricious* 



iammaryrose said:


> Very nice!





Glamouricious said:


> Great collection!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Beautiful addition, thanks for sharing


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Donna*!


DonnaHawk said:


> Beautiful addition, thanks for sharing


----------



## travelerscloset

*Dinner date with DH to celebrate our 9th year anniversary 
Carried Rebecca Minkoff old school Emerald MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Sharing the reveal photos of my Rebecca Minkoff Plum MAB with Rose gold hardware.*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Plum MAB mod shots*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried it with me during a lunch out with the family...I also wore my copper mica bracelet to match the rose gold hw*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Two Rebecca Minkoff's arrived the other day!*

*First, Grape MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*The next one is a Military colored MAM*


----------



## anika01

Adik! 
hahaha! 
i miss you sooo much!!!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Nice family you got there


----------



## travelerscloset

Right back atcha!!!! 
How've you been! I miss you more!!!


anika01 said:


> Adik!
> hahaha!
> i miss you sooo much!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Ms.Qi*.  I'm lucky too they tolerate my whims, lol


Ms.Qi said:


> Nice family you got there


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend malling with Rebecca Minkoff Green MAM... please help me figure out what's the official color of this one.  It has square brass hw and polka dot blue lining.  For the mean time, let's call it military mam.  The leather on this one is thick and indestructible *


----------



## jmariebnb

You have a gorgeous collection!! Something to aspire to!! I love the Plumb MAB, the color looks so rich.
I hope its ok to ask, what do you do for a living?


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi jmariebnb, 
Thank you for liking my collection. The plum MAB is amazing, really. The color is super saturated & the leather, though not as thick as the old school RMs, smells great & smooshy.
I'm the head of sales & business dev  



jmariebnb said:


> You have a gorgeous collection!! Something to aspire to!! I love the Plumb MAB, the color looks so rich.
> I hope its ok to ask, what do you do for a living?


----------



## DortheDick

travelerscloset said:


> The entire family...


My husband says I have too many. I have 7 bags.
 Now I will show him this picture


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh mine will pale in comparison with the collection of other tPF ladies 


DortheDick said:


> My husband says I have too many. I have 7 bags.
> Now I will show him this picture


----------



## travelerscloset

*Decided that it was going to be a black and gray day... 
Rebecca Minkoff Dark Gray Matinee*


----------



## bry_dee

You have the best collection of Rebecca Minkoff bags here on tPF!  Kabog!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Bry*! 
I just checked out your blog and I love it!  You have an amazing collection yourself! 
We're bag twins with the LV Saumur 35 


bry_dee said:


> You have the best collection of Rebecca Minkoff bags here on tPF!  Kabog!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Espresso Matinee...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Ocean Matinee...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Matinee*


----------



## bry_dee

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *Bry*!
> I just checked out your blog and I love it!  You have an amazing collection yourself!
> We're bag twins with the LV Saumur 35



Oh yeah! I almost forgot you have a Saumur 35 as well!  Thank you so much for taking the time to see mine


----------



## travelerscloset

*Balenciaga Orange Brulee Work...*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love your orange dress and your Bal in Brulee is divine. I love the Work as it is big which I only carry big bags.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Alex Spoils Me*! 
Work is also my fave Balenciaga style   I should get more of these 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> I love your orange dress and your Bal in Brulee is divine. I love the Work as it is big which I only carry big bags.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## travelerscloset

*It was a Balenciaga weekend  
Carried 07 Pine City to the mall to buy screen protector for our Nikon camera...*


----------



## Elsie87

^The colour of that bag is divine! You look great!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Guess who went with me to Singapore? 

Rebecca Minkoff Plum MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Elsie!  Chevre leather is amazing!


Elsie87 said:


> ^The colour of that bag is divine! You look great!


----------



## sparkycarrswold

Looks like a gorgeous collection of sturdy, versatile bags! Do you have a fave "everyday" bag? What about a go-to travel carryon?


----------



## lovely64

Lovely pictures! I used to be a Balenciaga afficionado a few years ago. Now it´s a different brand, lol!


----------



## Effie_mail

most dark color wor...


----------



## MrsPPS

Wow! So many gorgeous handbags. Your RM addiction seems to be in full flow! Gorgeous pieces. Thank you for the mod shots, I'm considering a Bal soon and it's great to see how it looks size-wise when worn.


----------



## pennybear

I luv the pink city !!! super cute !!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *sparkycarrswold*!  You are totally right  One of my criteria for bags is that it should be sturdy.  My "all-weather-go-to-bag" is the Rebecca Minkoff Charcoal Patent Morning After Bag.  It's water proof and can really take a beating and still retain its beauty, lol.  
I find myself carrying Balenciaga Work as a travel carry on now a days.  Before my Balenciaga episode, my carry on bag has always been the Massimo Dutti Croc stamped bag.        


sparkycarrswold said:


> Looks like a gorgeous collection of sturdy, versatile bags! Do you have a fave "everyday" bag? What about a go-to travel carryon?





Thank you *lovely*!  What brand are you into now?  You made me extra-curious!


lovely64 said:


> Lovely pictures! I used to be a Balenciaga afficionado a few years ago. Now it´s a different brand, lol!





Thank you *MrsPPS*!  Yeah, I really went over board with RM, lol.   I'm tapering down though and I'm trying to enjoy every piece I have.  
You will love Balenciaga.  Any style and color you have in mind?


MrsPPS said:


> Wow! So many gorgeous handbags. Your RM addiction seems to be in full flow! Gorgeous pieces. Thank you for the mod shots, I'm considering a Bal soon and it's great to see how it looks size-wise when worn.





Thank you *pennybear*!  I love Vieux Rose City to pieces!  It's extra gorgeous with Rose Gold Hardware!


pennybear said:


> I luv the pink city !!! super cute !!!!


----------



## lovely64

travelerscloset said:


> Thanks *sparkycarrswold*! You are totally right  One of my criteria for bags is that it should be sturdy. My "all-weather-go-to-bag" is the Rebecca Minkoff Charcoal Patent Morning After Bag. It's water proof and can really take a beating and still retain its beauty, lol.
> I find myself carrying Balenciaga Work as a travel carry on now a days. Before my Balenciaga episode, my carry on bag has always been the Massimo Dutti Croc stamped bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *lovely*! What brand are you into now? You made me extra-curious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *MrsPPS*! Yeah, I really went over board with RM, lol. I'm tapering down though and I'm trying to enjoy every piece I have.
> You will love Balenciaga. Any style and color you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *pennybear*! I love Vieux Rose City to pieces! It's extra gorgeous with Rose Gold Hardware!


 I got kidnapped by Hermès


----------



## Pupuds_30

Beautiful collection sis!  Can't imagine how big your closet is.. Hehe..


----------



## travelerscloset

*Sage Stamped MAB against my Chinese inspired blouse.*


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! If they need another victim, I'm here!


lovely64 said:


> I got kidnapped by Hermès


 

Thanks *Pupuds*!  Hehe, I'm running out of space 


Pupuds_30 said:


> Beautiful collection sis!  Can't imagine how big your closet is.. Hehe..


----------



## MrsPPS

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *MrsPPS*!  Yeah, I really went over board with RM, lol.   I'm tapering down though and I'm trying to enjoy every piece I have.
> You will love Balenciaga.  Any style and color you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my heart set on a Giant 12 City with rose-gold hardware...  Ideally the rose bruyere, which I love, but I'm a bit worried about colour transfer (I wear dark jeans a lot, and it rains a lot - not a good combination for handbags!!)?
> The other option is the same bag but in bleu cobalt, which I don't love as much, but think might be more practical... Any advice would be appreciated! Lol.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried SO BBW MAM with matte hw and red zipper track*


----------



## travelerscloset

That's a tough choice... Rose Bruyere is so lovely, you can get it but you may not get plenty of use.  What about a more saturated color like coquelicot or bordeaux?  I checked out the Bal website and droolled over the new colors!



MrsPPS said:


> I've got my heart set on a Giant 12 City with rose-gold hardware... Ideally the rose bruyere, which I love, but I'm a bit worried about colour transfer (I wear dark jeans a lot, and it rains a lot - not a good combination for handbags!!)?
> The other option is the same bag but in bleu cobalt, which I don't love as much, but think might be more practical... Any advice would be appreciated! Lol.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Last Thursday with Rebecca Minkoff Black Haze Zip MAM...*





*Rainy Friday with Rebecca Minkoff bBlack/White Straw MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I've lusted over these bags from the first day I laid my eyes on them... *
*I am still at awe that I have them now in my collection! *
*... bought them at Bonanza from an amazing seller!*

* REBECCA MINKOFF Jade Matinee and Iris MAB with Purple Lizard Trim *
*both with signature hardware.  More photos in my reveal thread from post #348: Traveler's resolve to buy only HGs... failed! My reveals  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Nail salon weekend with DD & Rebecca Minkoff Grape MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Manic Monday with Rebecca Minkoff Black MAM/Iguana trim*


----------



## elenash

gorgeous collection! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glamouricious

Amazing collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *elenash* and *Glamoricious*! 



elenash said:


> gorgeous collection! thanks for sharing!


 


Glamouricious said:


> Amazing collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Iris MAB with lizard trim*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Pearlized Quilted Swing*


----------



## Leatherforever

Amazing collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for dropping by 


Leatherforever said:


> Amazing collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Attended a sailor themed meeting with Rebecca Minkoff Black MAB with blue zipper track & silver hw.*











*I love the polka dot lining *


----------



## travelerscloset

*All geared up for the typhoon with Rebecca Minkoff Charcoal Patent MAB!
*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My laptop and files inside my Hermes Herbag.  Carried Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Mattie too!*








*then after work, rushed to FIL's 58th birthday party with GA Mattie...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Waiting for *Rebecca Minkoff Choco/cream BW MAM*.  With the recent typhoon, DH hasn't had the chance to make the trip to the post office... the wait is killing me! lol

I'm supposed to be on a ban but couldn't resist these ones :shame:
~ *Ralph Lauren Tan satchel* - I hope this one doesn't disappoint 
~ *Rebecca Minkoff Teal Matinee*... at last!  After several failed attempts to get the distressed teal leather 
~ *Rebecca Minkoff Tangerine MAB*.  I think this MAB was the one I drooled over some months ago at eBay but wasn't able to grab because the seller doesn't do international shipping.  A lovely Minkette won it, my RM angel adopted it and it will soon take the long trip to my home!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Yesterday with M&S Blouse and Rebecca Minkoff Cheetah MAM*











*Today with Balenciaga Vieux Rose City*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I bought these blouses during a trip in Singapore.*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Got these lucky charms from WOFS*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My new-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Choco/Cream Basketweave MAM *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Movie night with DH and kids this rainy evening.  Carried Royal Blue Basketweave MAB  *


----------



## travelerscloset

* Old School Rebecca Minkoff Royal Blue Basketweave MAB  Look at that lining!!! *


----------



## travelerscloset

*I use a bag organizer inside my bags.  This makes it easy for me to quickly shift from one bag to another every day...and I do change my bag every day  *






*... and my bag organizer contains:

Muji make-up kit (btw, I love Muji products: pens, containers, notebooks, travel kits, the list goes on!)
Gucci wallet
Tissue paper holder
Wet wipes
membership/discount card holder
business card case
a Merlion key-chain nail cutter
a whistle
my rosary
pens (a main pen, a back-up pen, a back-up pen for the back-up pen, lol)
Kenzo perfume
a fan
I can also stuff in a Muji notebook inside and a water bottle *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Sunday dinner with the family and RM RBBW MAB *


----------



## vdb

Great collection! I love your Rebecca Minkoff collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you so much *vdb*!


vdb said:


> Great collection! I love your Rebecca Minkoff collection!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Rebecca Minkoff Black Quilted Patent MAC & LV Saumur 35*


----------



## vdb

I love RM bags but I wonder whether all of the Rebecca Minkoff bags are manufactured in China? Tks


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried a Gucci today...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *vdb*, the new releases are now made in China.  There were RM exclusives recently in their website that were made in the USA.


vdb said:


> I love RM bags but I wonder whether all of the Rebecca Minkoff bags are manufactured in China? Tks


----------



## joro123

What color is your favorite of the MAB?


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi joro, the Plum is my fave MAB.


joro123 said:


> What color is your favorite of the MAB?


----------



## vdb

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *vdb*, the new releases are now made in China.  There were RM exclusives recently in their website that were made in the USA.



Thank you very much for answering my questions.
I just bought a bag on the amazon.com site but I see it says made &#8203;&#8203;in China. I'm pretty frustrated and hesitated whether to continue or not to buy RM bag even though I really like them. I do not want to buy goods made in China. Please tell me some where exactly RM bag is manufactured in the United States. Quality products made &#8203;&#8203;in China compared to the quality of products manufactured in the USA is different?
Tks


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi vdb, there's actually a thread about it in the RM subforum.  Sharing you the link:
Rebecca Minkoff: Made in USA vs Made in China .  

Personally, I initially preferred RMs made in the USA and my first few purchases were indeed such.  But then, I got attracted with the leathers and colors of some pieces that I didn't mind anymore whether where my purchases were made.  So far, the quality of my RMs, regardless of where it was made, has been consistently great.  I don't feel the difference. HTH 

Btw, which bag did you buy from Amazon? 



vdb said:


> Thank you very much for answering my questions.
> I just bought a bag on the amazon.com site but I see it says made &#8203;&#8203;in China. I'm pretty frustrated and hesitated whether to continue or not to buy RM bag even though I really like them. I do not want to buy goods made in China. Please tell me some where exactly RM bag is manufactured in the United States. Quality products made &#8203;&#8203;in China compared to the quality of products manufactured in the USA is different?
> Tks


----------



## vdb

travelerscloset said:


> Hi vdb, there's actually a thread about it in the RM subforum.  Sharing you the link:
> Rebecca Minkoff: Made in USA vs Made in China .
> 
> Personally, I initially preferred RMs made in the USA and my first few purchases were indeed such.  But then, I got attracted with the leathers and colors of some pieces that I didn't mind anymore whether where my purchases were made.  So far, the quality of my RMs, regardless of where it was made, has been consistently great.  I don't feel the difference. HTH
> 
> Btw, which bag did you buy from Amazon?



Thank you so much for your sharing and answering my question!  I can't say that i am not disappointed when received the bag made in China.


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh my, why? Have you received it? Do share what you think about it 



vdb said:


> Thank you so much for your sharing and answering my question!  I can't say that i am not disappointed when received the bag made in China.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff PH Zip MAM & LV Saumur 35 on a rainy Tuesday....*












*The sun saw Rebecca Minkoff Choco Cream MAM and decided to come out this Wednesday  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*At last, the sun decided to shine all day!  

Rebecca Minkoff Jade Matinee waiting for an appointment...





Love the leather!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*This work week LV Saumur 35 was my utility bag *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAB was my shopping buddy awhile ago...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*DH and I did a little shopping and here's my loot...

a bag hook...*






*a couple of accessories...*
















*and finally, 2 pairs of shoes from a trusted local brand, JANYLIN...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Went to "Max's Restaurant" with Rebecca Minkoff Magenta Croc trim MAM to pay the downpayment for my youngest's 1st birthday... 





...then I went to "Let's Face It" to have a facial/mani/pedi *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Busy Monday with Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate BBW MAB... look at how smooshy it is...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's just another manic Monday...*


----------



## miszfi

beautiful collection of bags!


----------



## CeePee08

A mixed collection!Great! Cute baby as well hoping to have my own  kid soon!haha!)


----------



## Dhalia

Your collection is amazing!  love the modeling shots (I am still going through the early pages as we speak)

The polo raulph lauren vintage bags really caught my eye in the early pages, they're lovely  your chanels are very classy also. I feel our choices in bags really reflect our personalities...! the balenciagas look really great, i love looking at them even though they for some reason do not really look good on me. really like the neutral coloured one.

i've enjoyed seeing your jewellery and rings also, they are all fab. hehe i like the mod shot by the camel 

i love seeing your bags in their day to day uses. it is truly inspirational! i enjoyed your collection of rebecca minkoffs also 

the magenta croc trim mam!!!  i am a color lover so when i see bring colors my eyes turn to hearts, the military coloured mam is also really gorg!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Wore MAB Grape the other day...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *miszfi*!


miszfi said:


> beautiful collection of bags!


 

Thank you *CeePee*!  He's turning 1 next week  oh, it's an amazing feeling to have a bundle of joy!  I'm so excited for you 


CeePee08 said:


> A mixed collection!Great! Cute baby as well hoping to have my own kid soon!haha!)


 

Hi *Dhalia*!  Those are very kind words The modeling shots are also an attempt to chronicle my efforts to rotate my bags  

Oh, you noticed the camel shot?  It was a funny moment because I was afraid how the camel would react to a lady with a bag wanting to have a photo with it!  

You actually nailed those pieces that are very dear to me, the chanels, balenciagas, the ralph laurens and the rebecca minkoffs.    I reach out to a particular brand or piece of jewelry that best represent my mood for the moment 



Dhalia said:


> Your collection is amazing!  love the modeling shots (I am still going through the early pages as we speak)
> 
> The polo raulph lauren vintage bags really caught my eye in the early pages, they're lovely  your chanels are very classy also. I feel our choices in bags really reflect our personalities...! the balenciagas look really great, i love looking at them even though they for some reason do not really look good on me. really like the neutral coloured one.
> 
> i've enjoyed seeing your jewellery and rings also, they are all fab. hehe i like the mod shot by the camel
> 
> i love seeing your bags in their day to day uses. it is truly inspirational! i enjoyed your collection of rebecca minkoffs also
> 
> the magenta croc trim mam!!!  i am a color lover so when i see bring colors my eyes turn to hearts, the military coloured mam is also really gorg!


----------



## Dhalia

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *Dhalia*!  Those are very kind words The modeling shots are also an attempt to chronicle my efforts to rotate my bags
> 
> Oh, you noticed the camel shot?  It was a funny moment because I was afraid how the camel would react to a lady with a bag wanting to have a photo with it!
> 
> You actually nailed those pieces that are very dear to me, the chanels, balenciagas, the ralph laurens and the rebecca minkoffs.    I reach out to a particular brand or piece of jewelry that best represent my mood for the moment



Modeling shots to rotate bags, that is such a good idea! 

Thank you so much for sharing, I will be looking forwards to updates


----------



## travelerscloset

Psssst! 


anika01 said:


> Adik!
> hahaha!
> i miss you sooo much!!!


----------



## anika01

psssstttttt 
kamusta?? i misssss you!!!! 


travelerscloset said:


> Psssst!


----------



## CeePee08

Thank you *CeePee*!  He's turning 1 next week  oh, it's an amazing feeling to have a bundle of joy!  I'm so excited for you 



Thanks!:kiss:


----------



## travelerscloset

Miss you more sis 
waiting on 2 RMs and 1 last purchase (dapat lang!) then I will stick to the ban, lol.
What about you?  How have you been?



anika01 said:


> psssstttttt
> kamusta?? i misssss you!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Balenciaga Orange Brulee a couple of days ago...*


----------



## Dhalia

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Balenciaga Orange Brulee a couple of days ago...*



I feel the colour of the balenciaga suits the ruffles on your blouse! Such a pretty much!


----------



## travelerscloset

*LAUREN by Ralph Lauren Baldwin Satchel in Tan

Pardon the photo overload... This satchel has soft buttery leather (Cee, same exact pebbly and silky soft leather as the cream in our Choco/cream basketweave MAM) and appears to be very well made.  The detais (stamping, hardware, the handle-make, etc) are impressive.  I haven't bought an RL for a long time and I'm happy with this one.*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Dhalia!  Love the way OB goes well with most of my outfits 


Dhalia said:


> I feel the colour of the balenciaga suits the ruffles on your blouse! Such a pretty much!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried Ralph Lauren Baldwin Satchel...












Brought the RL to a dinner date with DH at Toast Box - our go to place for great Singaporean food.  He had Nasi Lemak (Fried chicken with fragrant rice & chili paste).  I had Steamed chicken with fragrant rice.  And we shared a bowl of Laksa (soup with creamy coconut milk and a load of seafood and spices!)*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My RM Color Chart*


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> My RM Color Chart



This is sooooo cool!  Unbelievable!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *MissRed*  


MissRed said:


> This is sooooo cool!  Unbelievable!


----------



## travelerscloset

*It's a non-working holiday and took the opportunity to do some errands with Rebecca Minkoff Dark Red MAM...*
















*DH and I went to Aggy's bakeshop to order a cake for my son's 1st birthday this coming Saturday.  Can't pass-up the chance to take a shot of the bag-themed cake display, lol.*






*We then went to the mall where there was an exhibit of Filipiniana ternos... I find this traditional dress very elegant...*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

travelerscloset said:


> *Carried Ralph Lauren Baldwin Satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought the RL to a dinner date with DH at Toast Box - our go to place for great Singaporean food.  He had Nasi Lemak (Fried chicken with fragrant rice & chili paste).  I had Steamed chicken with fragrant rice.  And we shared a bowl of Laksa (soup with creamy coconut milk and a load of seafood and spices!)*





travelerscloset said:


> *My RM Color Chart*



 at both the food and the bag chart. Holy Cow Batman!


----------



## birdbrain69

I love handbags. I have 6 different Coach Madison Sophia's. I love that style so much. I also have the matching wallets.


----------



## travelerscloset

Cheers *ASM*!  


Alex Spoils Me said:


> at both the food and the bag chart. Holy Cow Batman!






Welcome to the purse forum!   Coach Madison Sophia is a great style!


birdbrain69 said:


> I love handbags. I have 6 different Coach Madison Sophia's. I love that style so much. I also have the matching wallets.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Two HGs arrived today...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Starting with Rebecca Minkoff Tangerine MAB with signature hardware & black/white floral lining*


----------



## travelerscloset

*The leather is thick, chewy and smells divine!  The lining and signature hardware completes the look!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*And finally, Rebecca Minkoff Distressed Teal Matinee with silver hardware & black/white floral lining*


----------



## travelerscloset

*The leather is amazingly thick and evenly distressed.  The silver hardware perfectly complements the teal color.*


----------



## chylan

love your collection. the mab and matinee is my favorite. if you don't mind asking where did you buy your matinee?


----------



## asianjade

Missed all these foods here in US.  BTW... your RL is beautiful.. is this orange or brown color? Is heavy?
QUOTE=travelerscloset;22659762]*Carried Ralph Lauren Baldwin Satchel...*

*



*

*



*

*Brought the RL to a dinner date with DH at Toast Box - our go to place for great Singaporean food. He had Nasi Lemak (Fried chicken with fragrant rice & chili paste). I had Steamed chicken with fragrant rice. And we shared a bowl of Laksa (soup with creamy coconut milk and a load of seafood and spices!)*











[/QUOTE]


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *asianjade*!  I hope you find a good Asian resto there!
The RL is tan in color and it's amazingly light-weight!



asianjade said:


> Missed all these foods here in US.  BTW... your RL is beautiful.. is this orange or brown color? Is heavy?


----------



## travelerscloset

*Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants.  I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol.  Please, just look at the Rebecca Minkoff Tangerine MAB... *


----------



## mlag724

You have so many beautiful. How do you store them all. Huge closet?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Malay  not really huge but enough space to keep the nicely tucked  


mlag724 said:


> You have so many beautiful. How do you store them all. Huge closet?


----------



## asianjade

Love the Tangerine and you look beautiful!



travelerscloset said:


> *Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants. I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol. Please, just look at the Rebecca Minkoff Tangerine MAB... *


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *asianjade*! 


asianjade said:


> Love the Tangerine and you look beautiful!


----------



## Dhalia

travelerscloset said:


> *Ok, ok... I was at the verge of bursting into laughter when I took the photo because I know I've posted a ton of pictures with this blouse and pants.  I'm fashion challenged as most of you will notice... If I have boiled down bag rotation into a science, I'd have to device a formula on how to do the same for my office clothes. I'm lazy at times that I grab whatever is in my face when I open the dresser, lol.  Please, just look at the Rebecca Minkoff Tangerine MAB... *



Didn't really notice the repeat in outfits, but the outfit compliments the bag!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Dhalia*!  I like green and orange combinations  


Dhalia said:


> Didn't really notice the repeat in outfits, but the outfit compliments the bag!!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Errands day with DH and Rebecca Minkoff Teal Matinee...excuse my son's booty, lol*













*Had to fuel up first ~ Japanese food for lunch!*








*Then Cafe Americano and Mango madness (extremely delish!!!) at Starbucks...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*At a car accessories shop with Teal Matinee *


----------



## pursonalstyle

Great collection. A little bit of everthing.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you  


pursonalstyle said:


> Great collection. A little bit of everthing.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Lovely collection. I loved looking through it and seeing all your pics!

I can see why you like MAB's.  I have one and find it good quality, great size, functional design and a bit of a style punch.  Seeing your collection inspires me to look for some more RM's!


----------



## Elsie87

travelerscloset said:


> *Errands day with DH and Rebecca Minkoff Teal Matinee...excuse my son's booty, lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to fuel up first ~ Japanese food for lunch!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then Cafe Americano and Mango madness (extremely delish!!!) at Starbucks...*



Such fun pics!!!! That food looks delicious and you look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## travelerscloset

*^Thank you Elsie* 

*Date with hubby and Green Rebecca Minkoff MAM...*













Elsie87 said:


> Such fun pics!!!! That food looks delicious and you look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you BVB 

RM is quite addictive, lol.  One is not enough 



BonVoyageBaby said:


> Lovely collection. I loved looking through it and seeing all your pics!
> 
> I can see why you like MAB's.  I have one and find it good quality, great size, functional design and a bit of a style punch.  Seeing your collection inspires me to look for some more RM's!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Vietnamese noodles with DH and Grape MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Grape MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried a vintage Ralph Lauren the other day...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*DH and I celebrated our 9th wedding anniversary.  We spent a couple of days at a bed & breakfast nicely tucked by the ridge of a hill...Brought Balenciaga Work and RM SO BBW MAM with matte hw... pardon the photo overload...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Hard working RMs....*


----------



## travelerscloset

*RM Old school Royal Blue & Brown Basketweave*


----------



## travelerscloset

*RM Old school Emerald MAB*


----------



## katierose

I LOVE your photos! Wonderful collection, and collection thread!
I like the way you manage to wear two great bags at a time...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Killing time with PH Zip MAM*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *katierose* 
I carry a lot of stuff and it's a good excuse to tote 2 bags at a time 


katierose said:


> I LOVE your photos! Wonderful collection, and collection thread!
> I like the way you manage to wear two great bags at a time...


----------



## travelerscloset

*Friday night-out with DH and Rebecca Minkoff Choco/Cream basketweave MAM*











*We went to a mediterranean resto.  We had greek salad, beef kebab, lamb gyro plate and mango panacota *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Max Mara specs. I love the color blocking: black outer trim, purple inner trim and silver hw*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Went out for a quick errand and ended with another eating spree :shame: with Rebecca Minkoff Croc trim Magenta MAM and DH... *


----------



## ivonna

travelerscloset said:


> *Rebecca Minkoff Pearlized Quilted Swing*


 
LOVE the outfit and the bag!


----------



## ivonna

travelerscloset said:


> *Friday night-out with DH and Rebecca Minkoff Choco/Cream basketweave MAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We went to a mediterranean resto. We had greek salad, beef kebab, lamb gyro plate and mango panacota *


 
Love your outfit and the basketweave MAM is sooo yummy! Not to mention all the food! Travelerscloset, your thread makes me hungry on so many levels!


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Friday night-out with DH and Rebecca Minkoff Choco/Cream basketweave MAM
> 
> We went to a mediterranean resto.  We had greek salad, beef kebab, lamb gyro plate and mango panacota



I  this bag sooooo much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ivonna  this woman has her guilty pleasures 



ivonna said:


> Love your outfit and the basketweave MAM is sooo yummy! Not to mention all the food! Travelerscloset, your thread makes me hungry on so many levels!


----------



## travelerscloset

Choco/Cream BW MAM is a gem. Only one I've seen so far 





MissRed said:


> I  this bag sooooo much!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you ivonna 


ivonna said:


> LOVE the outfit and the bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

Sorry for the photo overload but I'm alone in my hotel room and winding down from a loooong meeting day.... here you go...

*DG Mattie at a local restaurant...was buying lunch because mommy was too lazy to cook *





*I'm in Malaysia now and is too tired to explore the city... here's RM BH Zip MAM and RL black watch travel bag yesterday at the airport...*






*When I arrived at the hotel...*





*keeping me company at my hotel room...*





*and during the break awhile ago...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My latest addition: Rebecca Minkoff Deep Turquoise Zip MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*It has gunmetal hardware...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I love the orange bird comlements well the color of the MAB...*












*The color and leather is amazing!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Here together with other zip MAMs *


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Can I ask if the zips are still available?  I haven't really seen them anywhere?  I'm a fan of zippers and love the look!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi, the zips are from an older season I'm not sure when exactly.  Those are new-to-me bought from Bonanza.com.   


Syrenitytoo said:


> Can I ask if the zips are still available?  I haven't really seen them anywhere?  I'm a fan of zippers and love the look!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Friday with DT Zip MAB...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Can't put DT Zip MAB down*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Cheated with RL Tan Baldwin Satchel yesterday.*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My last RM purchase for the year... so help me God* 








*lv!  you're so sweet!  I love the stickers  I actually cut out this portion and made it a bookmark  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Amazing medley of colors!!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Alligator Teal MAB arrived yesterday!!!!*


----------



## travelerscloset

* I love the color, stamping and texture! *


----------



## travelerscloset

* I can't imagine it with any other hardware and lining... lovely *


----------



## travelerscloset

*I love the relaxed slouch...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*I just had to carry it immediately!  Even my male colleague said it's nice!*


----------



## travelerscloset

_*I am not waiting for any RM to arrive so I decided to do an updated group photo of my current collection... here it goes...*_

_*The MABs...*_











*Front row:  Charcoal Patent, Sage Stamped
2nd row: Deep Turquoize Zip, Plum, Tangerine
3rd row: Chocolate BW, Emerald, Teal Alligator, Black w/ blue zip
Back row: Royal Blue BW, Iris w/ Iguana trim, Cranberry, Grape*


----------



## travelerscloset

_*The MAMs...*_











*Front row: Black Haze zip, Black/white straw, Chocolate/cream BW
2nd row: Purple Haze zip, Cheetah, Dark Red, Magenta Croc trim
Back row: Olive, Black BW w/ red zip, Military, Black Iguana trim*


----------



## travelerscloset

*The Matinees...*











*Front row: Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso
2nd row: Teal, Wine
Back row: Ocean, Jade, Dark Gray*


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love them all...thanks for sharing


----------



## Tropigal3

Wow!  Like one in every color!  SO pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

very nice!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Ladies!  
It was fun hunting for these colors and patterns 



DonnaHawk said:


> Love them all...thanks for sharing





Tropigal3 said:


> Wow!  Like one in every color!  SO pretty!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> very nice!


----------



## tigerlook

hi there Ms. travelerscloset! I sure got curious on Rebecca Minkoffs seeing your huge collection! ang gaganda!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *tigerlook*!  Salamat  Ang ganda, right?!  I tell you, the leathers and textures of RMs are beyond words.  It's not uso yet here in Manila but I hope we soon catch up.  There's such a craze for Longchamps here but if Manileñas get a taste of RM, they will soon realize how amazing this brand is   Try to score one and you'll know what I mean 

Btw, I love your account name  my Chinese symbol is tiger and I normally use the word tiger in my handles.  For some reason, I used travelerscloset here, lol.



tigerlook said:


> hi there Ms. travelerscloset! I sure got curious on Rebecca Minkoffs seeing your huge collection! ang gaganda!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried RM Pearlized quilted swing yesterday...*






*then it's RM Chocolate basketweave's turn today....*


----------



## Maddy luv

lovely collection


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Is the gold a true bright gold?  It looks it and that is one of the few things I would change on this collection.  Gorgeous color!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

travelerscloset said:


> * I can't imagine it with any other hardware and lining... lovely *


What is the lining called?


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Maddy*! 


Maddy luv said:


> lovely collection




Hi *Syrenitytoo*! It's true bright gold but it does go well with the brown.  Some RM bags do have light gold.


Syrenitytoo said:


> Is the gold a true bright gold?  It looks it and that is one of the few things I would change on this collection.  Gorgeous color!




It's called dash lining 


Syrenitytoo said:


> What is the lining called?


----------



## travelerscloset

*RM Plum MAB kept me company at work*


----------



## Nikuska

Wow, absolutely amazing collection (also bags in your RM explosion thread). I especially like Saumur (size is perfect) and I'm sure to add it to my wishlist  and Ralph Lauren Tartan travel bag- simply amazing! 
It is dream collection. Congrats


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Nikuska*! 
I love the Saumur... laid back but with an attitude 
It was fun collecting RMs in different colors and texture.  RL tartan is an amazing classic.  I have a blackwatch bag in the same size on its way and also a wallet tartan.



Nikuska said:


> Wow, absolutely amazing collection (also bags in your RM explosion thread). I especially like Saumur (size is perfect) and I'm sure to add it to my wishlist  and Ralph Lauren Tartan travel bag- simply amazing!
> It is dream collection. Congrats


----------



## travelerscloset

*RM Tangerine MAB went with me for some errands last Thursday...*








*Had a facial & foot spa with RM Dark Red MAM yesterday...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*The family drove to our favorite short-drive get away... Tagaytay.
RM Distressed Teal Mattie tagged along...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*RM Distressed Teal Matinee*


----------



## PoshVintageCH

travelerscloset said:


> *The family drove to our favorite short-drive get away... Tagaytay.
> RM Distressed Teal Mattie tagged along...*
> 
> [/IMG]



I'll take the bag AND the getaway, thank you very much!


----------



## travelerscloset

PoshVintageCH said:
			
		

> I'll take the bag AND the getaway, thank you very much!



Thank you  Bags & moments like these = ecstasy, lol


----------



## travelerscloset

My pick-me-up bag & food


----------



## travelerscloset

*Coffebreak with RM Iris MAB...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Balenciaga Pine City


----------



## mmmilkman

I swear, next time I have it teach the colors of the rainbow in class, I will show my kids your RM color chart! Love love your morning afters


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *mmmilkman*!  
Hugs to you and your kids! 


mmmilkman said:


> I swear, next time I have it teach the colors of the rainbow in class, I will show my kids your RM color chart! Love love your morning afters


----------



## travelerscloset

*Weekend tripping with Grape MAB...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Attended Coca-cola's Suppliers' Awards Night with Chanel flap*


----------



## OG_Baby

Nice!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Sewon 


Sewon said:


> Nice!


----------



## travelerscloset

I am in Myanmar and look at what I scored today.... a star ruby ring


----------



## DonnaHawk

So pretty...a treasure for sure.


----------



## luvluv

Beautiful! Love your collection! Very lovely pieces!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Year-end errands with Rebecca Minkoff Plum MAB...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Donna*  It's a lovely gem...


DonnaHawk said:


> So pretty...a treasure for sure.



Thank you *luvluv*!


luvluv said:


> Beautiful! Love your collection! Very lovely pieces!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi ladies! I has been a while...

The eBay seller doesn't ship outside the US but thanks to a super sweet fellow minkette, this arrived today...

*Black Eyelet MAM, silver hardware with blue/black polkadot lining*


----------



## travelerscloset

My love for vintage Ralph Lauren hasn't dwindled.... 

*Blackwatch and Tartan RL wallets*







*Blackwatch RL satchel*











*Blackwatch RL tiny backpack*











*TOGETHER WITH THE REST OF THE RL BUNCH!*


----------



## travelerscloset

9th anniv dinner date with DH and RM Glazed Espresso Matinee


----------



## Cdickers2590

Great "family" lol


----------



## travelerscloset

Catching up on the mod shots...  I still rotate almost everyday...

*Rebecca Minkoff Magenta Croc trim MAM...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Purple Haze MAM...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Military MAM...*


----------



## Miss89

I love your RL collection


----------



## jenlovessales

Wow, nice collection!


----------



## HavPlenty

I saw some of your bags in the RM forum.  The MAB style really fits you. You look so cute! I love your style. Everytime I see one of your modeling pics I want to go out and get me one.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Miss89*  These RL pieces are such classic pieces.  I receive head-turns when I carry them 


Miss89 said:


> I love your RL collection




Thank you *jenlovessales*! 


jenlovessales said:


> Wow, nice collection!




Thank you *HavePlenty*!  
The MAB is a great style!  Functional and beautiful at the same time!  I wasn't really an avid bag collertor until I discovered RM  It fits my wardrobe and lifestyle perfectly  


HavPlenty said:


> I saw some of your bags in the RM forum.  The MAB style really fits you. You look so cute! I love your style. Everytime I see one of your modeling pics I want to go out and get me one.


----------



## Cofia

Pretty collection, loved your Chanel.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Cofia  It's one of my prized possession. 





Cofia said:


> Pretty collection, loved your Chanel.


----------



## travelerscloset

*My latest Rebecca Minkoff addition... Bomar's Deep Red MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## DonnaHawk

Stopping by again to admire your collection...love it


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks for stopping by again  
Pls swing by next week.  I'd be posting a couple of new purchases...





DonnaHawk said:


> Stopping by again to admire your collection...love it


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag (full size) shots *


*Iris with Lizard trim MAB *














*Cranberry MAB*












*Grape MAB*


----------



## travelerscloset

*This quilted Rebecca Minkoff MAM caught my eye in eBay.  The maroonish/deep red color called to me plus the cute circle quilting.  I love the structure.  Since it's a new generation RM, the leather is thin and not chewy-thick as the OS pieces...  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*It looks so put together plus the blue/black polka dot lining is a nice contrast against the leather.  It's my first non-metal plate piece and you'll notice the leather strip along the side pocket is ultra thin.  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*This MAC is RM at her finest... OS Harewood MAC... I'll let the photos speak for itself *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Look at all those small details that make it really special...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My first ever and definitely not my last... Iodine Rocco...*


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## travelerscloset

*Such a cute lil thing ~ Lipstick MAMM  my 8-year old daughter laughed her heart out upon seeing a miniature version of my bags! After carrying it, she didn't want to let go  *


----------



## travelerscloset

Can't believe I waited this long to get a Rocco... I'm enamored


----------



## crazy8baglady

loooove the color of your rocco!


----------



## travelerscloset

*This arrived today... AW Luggage Rocco*


----------



## travelerscloset

*AW Luggate Rocco's maiden voyage *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Carried RM Lipstick MAMM last night  I was pleasantly surprised at how functional this tini-tiny gem is!*


----------



## handbagahholic

Love your new items! Just wondered, Do you find the roco heavy? As ive read lots about how heavy they are and its put me off.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *crazy8baglady*   Iodine is such a versatile color.


crazy8baglady said:


> loooove the color of your rocco!




Thank you *handbagahholic*  I agree with the others' comments, the Rocco is quite heavy.


handbagahholic said:


> Love your new items! Just wondered, Do you find the roco heavy? As ive read lots about how heavy they are and its put me off.


----------



## asianjade

travelerscloset said:


> *My first ever and definitely not my last... Iodine Rocco...*


Love this... Congrats..!!!


----------



## Shimmy11111

travelerscloset said:


> The entire family...


Wow That's so awesome! jealous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *asianjade*  I was pleasantly surprised with the rocco.  I fell in love with the photos but it looks so much better IRL 


asianjade said:


> Love this... Congrats..!!!




Thank you *Shimmy* 


Shimmy11111 said:


> Wow That's so awesome! jealous!


----------



## ann.nguyen

WHAT A COLLECTION! i love ALL of your RM bags.. ahh!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you Ann for dropping by 


ann.nguyen said:


> WHAT A COLLECTION! i love ALL of your RM bags.. ahh!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Rebecca Minkoff Jade Matinee & Ralph Lauren wallet for today


----------



## travelerscloset

*I've been battling bouts of migraine lately and couldn't bear it any longer so I just stayed home and rest it out today   I planned to wear wine mattie but it will have to wait when I feel better.*

*Went to the hardware strore with DH last weekend with Rebecca Minkoff Military Green MAM. This was very structured when I got it but the leather is now beginning to get smooshy.  *

*



*


----------



## cjmiddleton

Your bag collection is to die for! I am so jealous! Such a good choice and selection of bags, I love them all!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Stopped by a local food chain for some "pasalubong" for the kiddos 




*


----------



## travelerscloset

*It was a non-working holiday yesterday so DH and I made a quick visit to the mall for some errands. I ended up with some loot for my own  *


----------



## fairchild119

Thanks for sharing your collection. It's so diverse.


----------



## clh5030

travelerscloset said:


> Balenciaga lot.... (I summon more to come!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City 2011 Vieux Rose with GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Work 2009 Black with RH


Wow that picture totally has me craving the black work bag! I am debating over getting the work bag or the city bag.. which do you use the most?


----------



## travelerscloset

*Yesterday ~ At the hardware store again with DH and RM Emerald MAB...*




*Today ~ In the mood for a pink tunic and RM DG Mattie*


----------



## sundriedlacquer

I am drooling over that mother of pearl clutch, oh my gosh.


----------



## travelerscloset

With my best bud & Plum MAB. Getting ready to watch Aerosmith' s Manila leg of the Global warming concert.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you  It's a nice vintage piece.  I've seen some ebay & bonanza listings of similar pieces (nma)





sundriedlacquer said:


> I am drooling over that mother of pearl clutch, oh my gosh.


----------



## kdousette

This is a really great collection.  Congrats.  Lots of bags I see that I would want to have as well.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Brought my team & lipstick MAMM to a summer outing *





*Iris/Lizard trim MAB joined me in my first chopper ride!*





*Carried Iris/Lizard trim MAB to an industry meeting...*


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you kdousette 


kdousette said:


> This is a really great collection.  Congrats.  Lots of bags I see that I would want to have as well.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Been MIA on here but I kept my RM routine *:) 


*Tangerine MAB*





*Bomar's Deep Red MAB*





*Distressed Teal Matinee*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Handmade statement jewelries...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*My very own Rebecca Minkoff Special Order Black Basket Weave MAB (full size).  Around 10 pieces of this style were made.*

*Bag Specifications:*
_Hardware:_ Custom Gunmetal with Square-rings
_Leather: _Plain Black Pebbly Cow with Black Basket Weave
_Zipper Track_: Blood Red
_Interior: _Metrocard Pocket & Keyfob
_Lining: _Black & White Floral
_Tassles:_ Long Plain Finished
_Strap:_ BBW (Diagonally Attached)
_Rings:_ Square-rings (not D-rings)


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## travelerscloset

With my other Special Order Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini with black matte hardware, red zipper track, new style long strap and D rings....


----------



## travelerscloset




----------



## travelerscloset

*An eBay find... spinner ring made in India...*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Balenciaga Rouge Theater First.  The perfect shade of red, IMO.*


----------



## travelerscloset

*New additions to my tunics collection!... pardon the photo overload.  *


----------



## travelerscloset

*.... and semi-precious stone jewelries arrivals... *


----------



## sorolla

Love the vintage


----------



## DonnaHawk

Hello....I stopped bye again to see all your new treasures....you never disappoint me
Thank you for sharing, as always I love everything!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you sorolla 


sorolla said:


> Love the vintage







Hey Donna  Thanks for dropping by!
Happy to be in touch with you again! 
I'm trying to curb my appetite for bags by replacing it with other pursuits, lol


DonnaHawk said:


> Hello....I stopped bye again to see all your new treasures....you never disappoint me
> Thank you for sharing, as always I love everything!


----------



## travelerscloset

I have been enamored over this SO MAB that I carried it for 2 weeks straight


----------



## travelerscloset

*Military Green MAM on a Fridate with DH... *


----------



## travelerscloset

*I love this gorgeous little thing... gold filled druzy ring from bcpjewelry.com*


----------



## msd_bags

Hi travelerscloset.  I'm relatively new to TPF.  Can't recall now what brought me here, but I think it was RM! And I think I discovered RM through ebay.  

I'm also from Manila (QC, actually).  I'm just curious how you have your bags shipped here.  I have 5 RMs already purchased (1 from Amazon.com, 1 from Gilt, 2 from ebay and 1 from SaksFifth) but all of which I have not yet received! Oh, am I so "inip"! I am so trying to stop myself from buying more.   They will come to me through various means, 1 in somebody's luggage in mid-July, another through another's balikbayan box, 1 through pobox.ph and the other 2 still with my sister there in the US.

 I'm scared to use our post office.  Don't items get lost?  How long do you wait? What about fees, do you get slapped with some unreasonable charges?  Maybe not so much for RMs?  What about with Bbags (since I'm also getting interested in them)? 

TIA for sharing!  Btw, your collection is really tdf!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *msd_bags* 
Welcome to tPF and to the world of RM. *I'm always happy to meet new minkettes from our side of the world where RM is not yet in the main stream. *It makes me feel that we're somehow a special breed, lol.

Congrats on your 5 RMs! I'm so excited for you. *I've bought most of my RMs from Bonanza.com and eBay. *When from these sites, I ask the sellers to ship via USPS International Priority Mail. *The bags land at our Post Office around 10 days from shipping with no hassle at all. *Depending on your local post office, you'll get your post card/notice in 2 to 3 working days. *Sometimes it takes 1 or 2 weeks more than that but really nothing to worry about. *All of my US purchases arrive 100% of the time. *I've purchased 3 Balenciagas sent via USPS Priority mail as well and all arrived safe and sound. *The beauty about USPS is that you're able to track it until our Main Post Office (in Pasay). You'll have to pay for the duties and taxes which will really depend upon the value of the bag. *PM me your email add and I'll send you the d&t calculator I've developed, lol, *yeah... I've brought it down to a science already! *

I've bought from the RM site and Bluefly.com they sent it via FedEx, if I'm not mistaken.
For the RM site, you pay the d&t before they release to you while in Bluefly, you'll pay for it upon check-out so the bag just arrives at your door.*
**
Hope that helps


----------



## travelerscloset

^ pls see my reply


msd_bags said:


> Hi travelerscloset.  I'm relatively new to TPF.  Can't recall now what brought me here, but I think it was RM! And I think I discovered RM through ebay.
> 
> I'm also from Manila (QC, actually).  I'm just curious how you have your bags shipped here.  I have 5 RMs already purchased (1 from Amazon.com, 1 from Gilt, 2 from ebay and 1 from SaksFifth) but all of which I have not yet received! Oh, am I so "inip"! I am so trying to stop myself from buying more.   They will come to me through various means, 1 in somebody's luggage in mid-July, another through another's balikbayan box, 1 through pobox.ph and the other 2 still with my sister there in the US.
> 
> I'm scared to use our post office.  Don't items get lost?  How long do you wait? What about fees, do you get slapped with some unreasonable charges?  Maybe not so much for RMs?  What about with Bbags (since I'm also getting interested in them)?
> 
> TIA for sharing!  Btw, your collection is really tdf!


----------



## msd_bags

travelerscloset said:


> Hi *msd_bags*
> Welcome to tPF and to the world of RM. *I'm always happy to meet new minkettes from our side of the world where RM is not yet in the main stream. *It makes me feel that we're somehow a special breed, lol.
> 
> Congrats on your 5 RMs! I'm so excited for you. *I've bought most of my RMs from Bonanza.com and eBay. *When from these sites, I ask the sellers to ship via USPS International Priority Mail. *The bags land at our Post Office around 10 days from shipping with no hassle at all. *Depending on your local post office, you'll get your post card/notice in 2 to 3 working days. *Sometimes it takes 1 or 2 weeks more than that but really nothing to worry about. *All of my US purchases arrive 100% of the time. *I've purchased 3 Balenciagas sent via USPS Priority mail as well and all arrived safe and sound. *The beauty about USPS is that you're able to track it until our Main Post Office (in Pasay). You'll have to pay for the duties and taxes which will really depend upon the value of the bag. *PM me your email add and I'll send you the d&t calculator I've developed, lol, *yeah... I've brought it down to a science already! *
> 
> I've bought from the RM site and Bluefly.com they sent it via FedEx, if I'm not mistaken.
> For the RM site, you pay the d&t before they release to you while in Bluefly, you'll pay for it upon check-out so the bag just arrives at your door.*
> **
> Hope that helps




Very helpful indeed! I'll PM you for that much valuable d&t calculator.  I don't want surprises when I go claim my purchases at the post office.  Well, I actually had a few less valuable items delivered through there (cellphone cases, Michael kors tablet case) I think last year and didn't have a problem.  I'm just still deciding if I would dare go for it with RMs or Bbags!

Thanks again travelerscloset!


----------



## [coco]

Love the colours of your collection x Much like mine. GREAT taste! Haha


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love it


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks Ladies  




			
				[coco];24946477 said:
			
		

> Love the colours of your collection x Much like mine. GREAT taste! Haha


 


DonnaHawk said:


> Love it


----------



## travelerscloset

*My latest additions...*

http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/travelerscloset/media/DSC_0216-1_zps74e96961.jpg.html

*Balenciaga Limited Edition 10th Anniversary Neiman Marcus Bronze City*


----------



## travelerscloset

*Alex and Ani Bracelets*








http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/travelerscloset/media/DSC_0589_zpsdeb3a6fa.jpg.html


----------



## Lisianthus

Beautiful. I think I recognize a Goldette charm bracelet.


----------



## Venessa84

I love the variety of color in your collection and we share the same birth stone. My bday is a week b4 yours.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Lisianthus*  Yes! My beloved Goldette bracelet... such a great vintage piece...


Lisianthus said:


> Beautiful. I think I recognize a Goldette charm bracelet.




Thank you *Venessa84*  Don't you just love Amethyst?


Venessa84 said:


> I love the variety of color in your collection and we share the same birth stone. My bday is a week b4 yours.


----------



## travelerscloset

*A few of my statement jewelry...
*


----------



## travelerscloset

Merry Christmas everyone!  :rockettes:


----------



## Venessa84

Very nice additions! And yes I love amethyst. It's such a beautiful stone?


----------



## kizmit

DJ....I LOVE your collection!!  WOW--thank you for sharing!  :>
lori


----------



## kizmit

OH, MY goodness!  the jewelry pieces are gorgeous!!  I'm so glad I clicked on "your collection"!
:>  lori


----------



## AlexandraSkye

travelerscloset said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Travel/Duffle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Blackwatch Cross body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Tartan Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren Tartan Travel Bag



OH MY! I love these Polo bags. Absolutely gorgeous. And what a lovely collection you have.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks Venessa 


Venessa84 said:


> Very nice additions! And yes I love amethyst. It's such a beautiful stone?



Hey Lori! Thanks for dropping by. Guess what, I found my dream Violet Work already!


kizmit said:


> DJ....I LOVE your collection!!  WOW--thank you for sharing!  :>
> lori



Oh yes Lori  bags + jewelry = Nirvana


kizmit said:


> OH, MY goodness!  the jewelry pieces are gorgeous!!  I'm so glad I clicked on "your collection"!
> :>  lori



I love vintage RLs. Thanks 


AlexandraSkye said:


> OH MY! I love these Polo bags. Absolutely gorgeous. And what a lovely collection you have.


----------



## lc1978

what are lovely collections!


----------



## travelerscloset

*Life got in the way and stole my attention from playing here... Came back to say hi to all you gorgeous ladies *

*... and so... pardon for the photo overload that is to follow ... my purses, clothes and jewelry finds while I was away...*


----------



## msd_bags

travelerscloset said:


> *Life got in the way and stole my attention from playing here... Came back to say hi to all you gorgeous ladies *
> 
> *... and so... pardon for the photo overload that is to follow ... my purses, clothes and jewelry finds while I was away...*




Hey there! Would love to see the photos.


----------



## Esquared72

Yay...can't wait to see!


----------



## travelerscloset

My latest embroidered additions. Lady's version of the traditional Men's shirt Barong Tagalog


----------



## travelerscloset

A couple of Balenciagas... (One more at the post office, DH to pick up tomorrow)

Atlantique City with Giant Rosegold Hardware






And my ultimate dream CITY... Mogano with Giant Silver Hardware


----------



## msd_bags

Your Bals look gorgeous! I was also considering a Mogano before but I went for the Latte instead since the price and condition were better. Please post photos of your Violet Work when it arrives.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks msd_bags &#128158;
Latte leather looks delicious too! Mogano is insane!



msd_bags said:


> Your Bals look gorgeous! I was also considering a Mogano before but I went for the Latte instead since the price and condition were better. Please post photos of your Violet Work when it arrives.


----------



## travelerscloset

...and TONS of accessories! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this gems!

From a Filipino fashion model turned artisan, Joyce Oreña..


----------



## travelerscloset

A few more from other Filipino designers:

Ann Ong:


----------



## msd_bags

travelerscloset said:


> My latest embroidered additions. Lady's version of the traditional Men's shirt Barong Tagalog
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Proudly Philippine made!! I never had these blouses in my ensemble. I got a barong blouse before for an event in the office, but that's about it. I'm happy that you have them in your wardrobe!


----------



## aavila1107

beautiful, went threw the whole thread!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *aavila1107* for the love  


aavila1107 said:


> beautiful, went threw the whole thread!


 

Thanks *msd_bags* These barong dresses are so unique  they are more lovely IRL.


msd_bags said:


> travelerscloset said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest embroidered additions. Lady's version of the traditional Men's shirt Barong Tagalog
> /QUOTE]
> Proudly Philippine made!! I never had these blouses in my ensemble. I got a barong blouse before for an event in the office, but that's about it. I'm happy that you have them in your wardrobe!
Click to expand...


----------



## travelerscloset

Statement necklace from another Filipino designer Eric Manansala...


----------



## travelerscloset

Balenciaga 07 Violet Work arrived a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't put it down... been using it non-stop.


----------



## travelerscloset

Selro parure found at Ruby Lane...


----------



## travelerscloset

Another vintage find from Etsy (photo from seller)


----------



## travelerscloset

Amazing artisan pieces...

























The crystal ring below is also from Evil Pawn Jewelry...


----------



## travelerscloset

My first steampunk piece...


----------



## travelerscloset

Eclectic pieces from a Greek designer Aggelika. Photos from her Etsy store...


----------



## travelerscloset

Reposting Filipino designer Ann Ong's amethyst bracelet...


----------



## travelerscloset

A few more Joyce Oreña creations...


----------



## travelerscloset

Two new additions to my embroidered tunic collection from Filipino label Filip + Inna


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Balenciaga 07 Violet Work arrived a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't put it down... been using it non-stop.




Wow! What a gorgeous color!!


----------



## zoe1066

travelerscloset said:


> *Balenciaga Orange Brulee Work...*


congratulations! great choice


----------



## travelerscloset

Found these 2 ladies in eBay! I'm in RM heaven again [emoji173]

Blackcat MAB & Metallic honey MAM


----------



## travelerscloset

Found my HG [emoji173]
Balenciaga Fall/Winter 2006 Agneau, Grenat Work (my seller's photo)


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Wow.. Great collection. Loved all your bags. Thanks for sharing!


----------

